# MSN mac video audio



## hdizazzo (5 Avril 2005)

'alut !
juste une question: une version complète (avec audio et video) de msn messenger pour mac, vous savez si on peut espérer compter dessus un jour ?
ou si je l'ai tout simplement ratée...?
enfin, y'a bien un hacker norvégien qui s'est penché sur la question, non ?
et à défaut, existe-il un autre logiciel de messagerie instantanée qui serait plus complet et compatible avec messenger ?
je rêve, là, hein ?

merci !


----------



## Zyrol (5 Avril 2005)

hdizazzo a dit:
			
		

> je rêve, là, hein ?





Oui !!    

Actuellement, il n'est pas possible de faire de l'audio/video par msn.


Mais peut être, qu'un jour, Microsoft voudra bien faire une version mac digne de ce nom !

Si tu veux das solutions pour faire de la vidéo avec des PC ou des mac (en passant par un autre reseau que msn bien sur) fais une petite recherche sur le forum.


----------



## geoffrey (5 Avril 2005)

(pfffff), dans un mois maxi vous aurez iChat Av qui sera multicanal, faudra alors trouver autre chose... (mais bon, je sais que vous trouverez...  )


----------



## Zyrol (5 Avril 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> (pfffff), dans un mois maxi vous aurez iChat Av qui sera multicanal, faudra alors trouver autre chose... (mais bon, je sais que vous trouverez...  )




Si ça pouvait être vrai...K


----------



## geoffrey (5 Avril 2005)

Autant pour moi 

 finalement ils sont pas tres clairs sur Apple.com :



> iChat AV est également une application de messagerie texte instantanée polyvalente, qui prend en charge les clients AOL Instant Messenger et Jabber Instant Messenger.



Donc pas de video via Jabber, uniquement du texte, non ?

(plus d'infos sur le reseau Jabber)


----------



## kisco (5 Avril 2005)

en cours d'avancement, le projet Mercury, qui est entrain d'implémenter la vidéo par MSN :


> Webcam support info - 20/02/05 22:16
> 
> Since I'm getting questions about webcam, some info about it :
> it is 100% pure java so it will work on every OS
> ...



à suivre !


----------



## Brunni (5 Avril 2005)

Mercury a vraiment une interface très lourd et en plus il ram a fond sur mon G3. Pour l'instant j'utilise adium  

adium 

Tiens une version française va bientot sortir


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2005)

ichat partage le reseau aim pour le texte, mais quand il s'agit de la voix ou de la vidéo il établi un "lien direct" entre les deux ordinateurs (d'où les problèmes de pare feu entre autre alors que le texte marche très bien :bebe: )
donc entre avoir le texte multi protocoles et avoir une vidéo d'ichat vers msn c'est deux problèmes différents


----------



## J_K (5 Avril 2005)

Ah! MSN pour mac, le grand dilemme de Microsoft... 

Un MSN trop performant pour systèmes mac encouragerait les derniers récalcitrants à changer leur fusil d'épaule et à ne plus acheter de licence Microsoft Windows, puisqu'ils bosseraient sur mac! 

Bon, je caricature un peu :love:, mais c'est à peu près ça!


----------



## noche84 (6 Avril 2005)

Et bien... en fait... Jabber permet d'envoyer et de recevoir des messages instantannes ainsi que des fichiers... Mais vu que son principe repose sur du XML (Je pense) tout contenu multimedia est impossible.
De plus, si je ne me trompe pas, on ne pourra pas reprendre un compte MSN pour se connecter... On aura la possiblite de creer un compte Jabber et les utilisateurs de MSN nous verrons comme si nous etions sur MSN... Mais donc incapacite de s'inscrire sous jabber avec un compte @hotmail ou @msn en esperant voir arriver sa liste de messages

Au sinon pour la video, Mercury permet de recevoir la video, pas encore de diffuser...

Et Pour le son, j'utilise Skype


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

Oui, des programmes de subsitution existent, mais le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas faire changer toutes mes connaissance MSN sur AIM ou Skype, ça ne passera jamais, ils sont trop heureux de leur MSN 7.0 BETA!   

Donc en gros, il nous faut un MSN aussi performant ou alors un Mercury, Adium plus évolés encore... 

Le n½ud du problème est là!


----------



## geoffrey (6 Avril 2005)

Il faut se delocaliser aux Etats Unis alors (las bas, AIM est largement majoritaire...)


----------



## noche84 (6 Avril 2005)

Aaaaaah ou est donc passe le temps beni ou tout mes contacts utilisaient ICQ...  

Sur PC je trouve que le nouveau 7 est trop "charge" ... Ils veulent en faire des tonnes et le programme devient illisible... Sur mac c'est le contraire


----------



## J_K (6 Avril 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Sur PC je trouve que le nouveau 7 est trop "charge" ... Ils veulent en faire des tonnes et le programme devient illisible... Sur mac c'est le contraire



Exactement ça! On ne pourrait formuler cela mieux! :love:


----------



## Fadasse (6 Avril 2005)

Pour faire de la visioconférence Mac/Pc, il y a iVisit, testé dans "Vous et Votre Mac" de mars et d'avril.
En version gratuite, il permet de faire 1 heure de visio par jour, le texte étant illimité.
A savoir que l'interface est des plus minimaliste car il n'y a pas de couleurs. Ca rends la conversation difficile à lire au bout d'un moment. Il n'y a pas non plus de séparation nette entre les différents intervenants. Enfin tout est affaire de goûts ...
A mon avis, le plus gênant étant qu'il est impossible d'aller à la ligne: le fait de taper "Entrée" envoie le msg.


----------



## globot (14 Avril 2005)

> Jabber permet d'envoyer et de recevoir des messages instantannes ainsi que des fichiers... Mais vu que son principe repose sur du XML (Je pense) tout contenu multimedia est impossible.



euh ... bah regarde ca http://delta.affinix.com/specs/jep-media.html ... en attende de plus ample information... en tout ca se serrait plutot bien pour jabber protocol.



> De plus, si je ne me trompe pas, on ne pourra pas reprendre un compte MSN pour se connecter... On aura la possiblite de creer un compte Jabber et les utilisateurs de MSN nous verrons comme si nous etions sur MSN... Mais donc incapacite de s'inscrire sous jabber avec un compte @hotmail ou @msn en esperant voir arriver sa liste de messages



tu te trompe un peu la , il y a des gateway entre jabber et msn (que tu connecte a un serveur jabber) qui te permette de te logger via ton compte jabber a un compte msn existant et d'en recupéré la liste de contacte via roster comme avec nimporte quel client qui se respect...
j'ai tester avec un client Psi (windobe ) sur un serveur Jabberd2.0 accomoder du module de transport PyMSN-t et ca marche nickel ... 

http://msn-transport.jabberstudio.org/
http://www.jabber.org/software/components.shtml

pour une liste des serveur qui implement les gateway msn, icq et autre ... http://www.jabber.org/network/

par contre pour la video je sais pas encore quand les dev serrons terminer pour mac ... (jamais :mouais: )


----------



## BioSS (14 Avril 2005)

... en attendant, je conseille Proteus !
Bien mieux qu'Adium à mon goût niveau interface, plus réactif, plus propre, moins chargé...

http://www.defaultware.com/proteus/


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Le mieux c'est Proteus et adium.
Proteus ne suporte pas les conversation a plusieur:mouais:​


----------



## kisco (14 Avril 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> ... en attendant, je conseille Proteus !
> Bien mieux qu'Adium à mon goût niveau interface, plus réactif, plus propre, moins chargé...[/url]



chacun ses goûts !   

moi je conseille Adium 

il suffit d'essayer les deux et de comparer


----------



## clampin (19 Avril 2005)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> chacun ses goûts !
> 
> moi je conseille Adium
> 
> il suffit d'essayer les deux et de comparer



Exactement, moi j'ai testé les deux, et c'est Adium qui a ma préférence


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (19 Avril 2005)

Je suis tout a fait d'accord d'autant plus que les versions a venir sont super


----------



## sergio (22 Avril 2005)

Je pense que Microsoft adaptera progressivement MSN mac, pour la videp et l'audio.
On sait deja que la prochaine version MSN 5,0 ne disposera pas des fonctions audio et video
Par contre je pense que la version 6,0 qui sortira en 2006 disposera de ces fonctions !
En fait, ce qui permetrait d'accellerer les choses, serait que la pomme sorte iChat AV pour windows, et ceci gratuitement biensur  !!!  comme iTunes !! Ensuite Apple a deux option possible ! Soit rendre ce iChat Windows compatible avec les cam USB (et uniquement la version PC), soit rendre iChat utilisable uniquement avec une cam firewire... (la première solution est la pus réaliste s'ils veulent qu'iChat ai une chance d'etre utilisé par des PCistes)


----------



## noche84 (22 Avril 2005)

Ca reste malgre tout utopiste... J'utilise des PCs et des Macs... Sur PC, MSN est livre d'office et actuellement tout le monde s'echange son adresse hotmail... On ne parle meme plus de numero GSM ( ouuuh que c'est ringaaaaard  ).

iChat ne sera jamais present dans les installation de Windows... et du coup 50% des utilisateurs lambda de l'ordinateur n'iront pas le chercher... D'autres ne sauront pas que ca existent, d'autres ne savent pas qu'il y a une difference entre mac et PC ( j'ai deja eu des commentaires tels que : "Quand microsoft sortira son nouveau systeme, mac ou pc, tu seras oblige d'installer Longhorn" ) et d'autres c... de ce genre ( non je rigole  ) mais dooonc... une infime partie des utilisateurs PCs l'essayeront et n'y trouveront pas tous les gadjets inutiles ( mais qui ont l'air indispensables ) de MSN... De plus peu de gens l'auront... Ca sera un fiasco

A mon avis, etant donne que Mercury Messenger commence a supporter la video et que Skype permet de faire et le chat et l'audio, Microsoft devrait se depecher pour ne pas etre battu par des logiciels libres... La honte... Le geant informatique battu par une poignee de programmateurs libres...


----------



## jer_hud (23 Avril 2005)

Je viens de faire un pti tour sur le site ICQ, et je viens de voir que depuis le rachat de ICQ par AOL, le vieux service de messagerie instantané avait fait un bon pti chemin! Mainteant il intègre le son en Push and talk (comme le avec un talkie walki ou le nouveau service orange) et la vidéo aussi!! Malheureusement compatible uniquement sur PC?   

ICQ 5 c'est ici

Alors maintenant j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a utiliser ce nouveau ICQ 5 et surtout savoir si on peut contacter des personnes sur iChat? j'aimerais bien développer le video & son chat avec mes amis, mais pas question de les laisser mes amis dans la merd* en leur demandant de faire marcher la video avec AIM 5.5 ou 5.9! (qui y arrive?!) :hein:

Avec MSN, j?ai abandonné depuis un moment. A part Mercury (réception) y'a rien ! :rateau: 
Sinon, il y a bien Yahoo, mais la qualité est dégueulasse?  

Moi je veux iChat !! :rose:


----------



## laulau (23 Avril 2005)

elle s'apelle amsn un petit logiciel open source qui ne fait pas la video ni l'audio helas  mais il y a un plug-in pour les wizz de msn 7 il y a les smiley perso et les image . mais pour avoir les images il faut installer imajmagik.
voila en esperant que cela nous fera patientez 
voila l'adresse

amsn messenger


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

Voilà la version Mac (Et comme vous pouvez le constater c'est loin d'être la 5...)

Et voilà la config mini pour utiliser ICQ 5... Evidement pas de Mac OS à l'horizon.

C'eut été étonnant que ICQ continue à être porté sur Mac étant donné que maintenant ça appartient à AOL :mouais:

C'est bizarre mais j'ai l'impression que tous les logiciels d'IM en v5 (MSN, ICQ..) on va pouvoir attendre longtemps avant de les voir chez nous


----------



## jer_hud (23 Avril 2005)

laulau a dit:
			
		

> elle s'apelle amsn un petit logiciel open source qui ne fait pas la video ni l'audio helas  mais il y a un plug-in pour les wizz de msn 7 il y a les smiley perso et les image . mais pour avoir les images il faut installer imajmagik.
> voila en esperant que cela nous fera patientez
> voila l'adresse
> 
> amsn messenger



Merci c'est sympa de me donner le lien aMSN, mais Mercury fait pareil, voir plus... 
Moi ce que j'aimerai c'est un pack audio, vidéo et text entre mac et pc aussi facile a utiliser d'un coté et de l'autre
 :rateau: 




			
				Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Voilà la version Mac (Et comme vous pouvez le constater c'est loin d'être la 5...)
> 
> Et voilà la config mini pour utiliser ICQ 5... Evidement pas de Mac OS à l'horizon.
> 
> ...



LOL merci, c'est sympa de repéter ce que je viens de dire juste en haut, au moins on est sur que toout le, monde a capté   

Mais ma question etait, peut on utiliser un contacte ICQ sur PC pour contacter une personne sur iChat en faisant fonctionner video et son.


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2005)

mercury est quand meme assez long à lancer .. sinon pour ichat et aim .. ce qui est bien c'est d'avoir des amis pcistes qui sont chez aol .. ils ont d'offfice aim!! du coup faites de la pub pour aol!!!     :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> LOL merci, c'est sympa de repéter ce que je viens de dire juste en haut, au moins on est sur que toout le, monde a capté


A non non je réfute   

Je cite  : Malheureusement compatible uniquement sur PC*?* 

En général, le ? signifie que c'est une question et non une affirmation :hein:

Bon, sinon, c'est vrai que j'ai lu un peu rapidement  


A ma connaissance il n'y a que Yahoo qui fait Texte, audio et vidéo et qui est simple àutiliser des 2 côtés (et gratuit surtout)... mais va convaincre des msnistes de passer a Yahoo :mouais:



			
				joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> du coup faites de la pub pour aol!!!



Non pitiée, après ils viennent se plaindre que leur connection marche mal


----------



## jer_hud (24 Avril 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> A non non je réfute
> 
> Je cite  : Malheureusement compatible uniquement sur PC*?*
> 
> En général, le ? signifie que c'est une question et non une affirmation :hein:



T'as tout a fait raison! je suis allé un peu vite sur le clavier  :rose: 

Le probleme maintenant c'est que ma question est toujours sans reponse...  

PEUT ON CONTACTER UN UTILISATEUR iCHAT EN MODE AUDIO & VIDEO DEPUIS UN PC AVEC ICQ 5?

Tu remarqueras que cette fois je ne me suis pas trompé c'est bien une question!   

Sinon pour le moment j'utilise bien Mercury ou yahoo! et skype avec mes potes mais c'est chiant pour eux, ils faudrait un logiciel sympa, tout compris, comme ICQ 5 avec son et video pour me contacter sur iChat (qualité est mailleure que yahoo! msg)


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme maintenant c'est que ma question est toujours sans reponse...
> 
> PEUT ON CONTACTER UN UTILISATEUR iCHAT EN MODE AUDIO & VIDEO DEPUIS UN PC AVEC ICQ 5?


NON, les réseaux ICQ et AIM ne sont pas compatibles entre eux   

(écrire en majuscule sur un forum équivaut à crier, donc à éviter  )
un peu de lecture


----------



## jer_hud (25 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> (écrire en majuscule sur un forum équivaut à crier, donc à éviter  )
> un peu de lecture



Mais apparemment il faut crier sur ce forum pour avoir une réponse? 
Non je suis sincèrement désolé, je promets de ne plus recommencer ! :rose:


----------



## ben-the-hackman (25 Avril 2005)

hé les gars, bonne nouvelle 
http://www.funmac.com/showthread.php?t=11229
Sinon la webcam sur mercury en réception ça marche nickel


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

ben-the-hackman a dit:
			
		

> hé les gars, bonne nouvelle
> http://www.funmac.com/showthread.php?t=11229
> Sinon la webcam sur mercury en réception ça marche nickel



:love:


----------



## juliuslechien (25 Avril 2005)

Il est clair que proteus et adium sont les meilleurs pour le moment mais en terme de gestion d'envoi / réception de fichiers msn reste meilleur.


----------



## noche84 (26 Avril 2005)

Et oui, c'est bien vrai quoi que ca n'est quand meme pas infaillible... Mais maintenant que aMSN et Mercury vont supporter la webcam, ca pourrait bien etre aMSN le plus interessant...

Mercury est un peu lourd malgre tout...


----------



## naas (26 Avril 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Mais apparemment il faut crier sur ce forum pour avoir une réponse?
> Non je suis sincèrement désolé, je promets de ne plus recommencer ! :rose:


si les gens ne te répondent pas c'est que:
ils ne savent pas   
ils n'on pas vu la question  :rose: 
ils ne veulent pas 
ils ont une autre vie avec des enfants du travail bref la vie 

c'est un forum pas une assitance technique ici


----------



## jer_hud (26 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est un forum pas une assitance technique ici


Mais je demandais pas une assistance technique?! Je voulais uniquement savoir si quelqu'un avait utiliser ICQ sur PC. Et puis je ne voulais pas absolument la reponse, je voulais simplement recentrer la discution le sujet sur la question en donnant une question claire (je pensais qu'elle ne l'etait pas pluisque j'avais toute les reponses sauf celle que j'avais poser) et tres sincerement j'avais zappé la chartre de discution sur ce forum (mais la je me suis excusé :rose: )

Je me souviendrai de 





			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> si les gens ne te répondent pas c'est que:
> ils ne savent pas
> ils n'on pas vu la question
> ils ne veulent pas
> ils ont une autre vie avec des enfants du travail bref la vie


pour les prochaines fois


----------



## daffyb (26 Avril 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Mais je demandais pas une assistance technique?! Je voulais uniquement savoir si quelqu'un avait utiliser ICQ sur PC. Et puis je ne voulais pas absolument la reponse, je voulais simplement recentrer la discution le sujet sur la question en donnant une question claire (je pensais qu'elle ne l'etait pas pluisque j'avais toute les reponses sauf celle que j'avais poser) et tres sincerement j'avais zappé la chartre de discution sur ce forum (mais la je me suis excusé :rose: )
> 
> Je me souviendrai de
> pour les prochaines fois


Oui, mais tu aurais du poser ta question en ouvrant un nouveau fil, car ici, tu était dans un fil traitant de MSN, avec un titre ne reflétant pas du tout le sujet de ta question. Il est donc "Normal" que personne n'ait répondu


----------



## jer_hud (26 Avril 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu aurais du poser ta question en ouvrant un nouveau fil, car ici, tu était dans un fil traitant de MSN, avec un titre ne reflétant pas du tout le sujet de ta question. Il est donc "Normal" que personne n'ait répondu


Vu comme ça, je ne dis plus rien, tu as raison! 

Un jour j'arriverai a ne plus faire de conneries sur le forum, je promets


----------



## Xer()oX (27 Avril 2005)

j'ai vu sur je sais plus quel site que la V. 5.0 allez ​sortir pour MaC pendant le 1er semstre...​j'ai vu aussi un petit aperçu de ce que ça allait etre... ​_on pourra mettre des images, des conversation audio et visuelle,_​_des envoient de fichiers, music..._​ 

.:~°"[ _Xer()oX, Bollyw()od $tar'__$_ ]"°~:.​ ​


----------



## noche84 (27 Avril 2005)

On pourrait avoir un lien ? Ca m'interesse... Si c'est le cas, M$ a fait le bon choix... Voyant que des petits logiciels libres font la video, ca serait debile de la part de M$ de ne pas le faire... Vu qu'ils en sont capable en un rien de temps


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2005)

Pas de faux espoirs : http://www.betanews.com/article/Microsoft_Polishes_Apple_Messenger/1105589384

De toutes façons ce ne sont que rumeurs... Néanmoins, sur la capture d'écran visible sur ce site, pas de traces d'une éventuelle fonctionnalité de vidéo-conférence.

De plus, voilà ce qui se dit sur les Newsgroup de Microsoft : http://www.microsoft.com/communitie...&tid=78597a14-9ea0-41ee-aeb0-7dd682348d4e&p=1


----------



## noche84 (27 Avril 2005)

Et bien... C'est con  

Attendons le nouvel aMSN pour voir ce qu'il aura a nous offrir... Et un nouveau mercury avec la possibilite d'envoyer de la video qui sait...

( Et pour l'audio je rappelle l'excellent Skype compatible avec diverses plateformes dont Win et Mac )


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Mai 2005)

Voici un aperçu de MSN Messenger 5.0






Ha! les fumiers ils ont un 30"   

Moi j'dis rien de plus que la vers. 4 a part l'avatar...et le désign
enfin si mercury se décide à cloner entierement la 7 de winbouse sans trop de configuration système requise  ça serait pas mal...


----------



## BioSS (8 Mai 2005)

Ouais bof Mercury...

Moche et très lourd (le java c'est vraiment naze niveau réactivité),
un peu comme Limewire !!! 

Sinon je suis pas fan de l'interface de msn 5.0.
Mais attendez, ils ont mis autant de temps à pondre cette version
juste pour faire CCAAAAAA ?


----------



## Mgx (9 Mai 2005)

Oui, surtout qu'à ce niveau là, si ce sont les seuls gros changements, autant rester sur AdiumX et compagnie! Je vois pas ce que ça pourrait apporter de plus...


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Mai 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Moche et très lourd (le java c'est vraiment naze niveau réactivité),
> un peu comme Limewire !!!


J'avoue pour ça c'est vrai on retrouve la lenteur de limewire: pour les G3 on arrive juste a ouvrir l'appli  et pour les G4 allez on peu dire que ça va pas trop lentement...(pour G5 j'en ai pas mais j'pense que c'est aussi fluide que le reste des "MSNs"...  



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je suis pas fan de l'interface de msn 5.0.


Perso moi non plus je préferais encore l'autre et si on en revient a mercury, il fait un peu winbouze et compagnie même si il y a plusieurs choix de robes...mais t'sais quoi on va pas chouiner a mon avis il est remonter au pieds de ses clônes et la vitesse de l'appli est souvent meilleure enfin on va attendre qu'il sorte!


			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Mais attendez, ils ont mis autant de temps à pondre cette version
> juste pour faire CCAAAAAA ?


Lol a mon avis c'est pas leur besoin d'aller vite, chaque chose en son temps  ça doit être la devise de mactopia   bon allé j'arrete de raconter ma merde   
@++


----------



## Mgx (11 Mai 2005)

> America Online (AOL) a commencé le beta test d'un nouveau logiciel de messagerie instantanée, baptisé "Triton" ce logiciel devrait remplacer "l'ancien" AIM. Triton devrait proposer plusieurs nouveautés, notamment une nouvelle interface basée sur des onglets multiples. Comme MSN Messenger, Triton pourrait proposer de nombreux smileys et des animations Flash.
> 
> Outre cela, il est question d'un module de téléphonie via la voix sur IP. Autre nouveauté, comme ses concurrents, Triton pourra sauvegarder les conversations. Un système de plug-in sera également mis en place et ce nouveau logiciel pourra se synchroniser avec le carnet d'adresse de certaines messageries (Outlook notamment).



Source : clubic.com ( via onlike.net )

Quid du mac? Pour l'instant, la version bêta n'est dispo que pour Windows. des news?

> Version beta 0.1.12 AOL AIM TRITON


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Source : clubic.com ( via onlike.net )
> 
> Quid du mac? Pour l'instant, la version bêta n'est dispo que pour Windows. des news?
> 
> > Version beta 0.1.12 AOL AIM TRITON



cette versuin de aim sur pc n'est qu'une refonte graphique de  aim..


----------



## Mgx (11 Mai 2005)

ah... 

Tu viens de mettre fin à mes espérances ( je suis crédule.. :rateau: )... Quoique certaines fonctionnalités semblent intéressantes. A voir, mais en tout cas ça laisse espérer une très possible version pour Mac.

.. j'ai bon? :rose:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Mai 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> ah...
> 
> Tu viens de mettre fin à mes espérances ( je suis crédule.. :rateau: )... Quoique certaines fonctionnalités semblent intéressantes. A voir, mais en tout cas ça laisse espérer une très possible version pour Mac.
> 
> .. j'ai bon? :rose:



A quoi servirait une version aim triton pour mac etant donné que ichat est mac et que le problème est msn


----------



## Mgx (11 Mai 2005)

mais euh... 

Il est vrai, je m'égare un peu. Le sujet précédent était plus large...:rateau:
Concernant MSN, aucune newz... dsl pr le HS. :hein:


----------



## noche84 (12 Mai 2005)

De toute facon pour les gens interesse par l'audio conference et le simple chat, il existe Skype... Qui est excellent dans le domaine, ne plante pas en pleine conference audio comme MSN 7... Et est disponible pour les deux plateforme avec les meme fonctions !

Au sinon... Pour MSN 5 ? Quelqu'un aurait-il des dates a fournir ?


----------



## philoumac (12 Mai 2005)

Au mois de décembre, j'ai écrit à microsoft au sujet de MSN et des fonctions audio et vidéo sur Mac.
Voici une copie du Mail de réponse:


Bonjour Monsieur XXXXXX,

Nous avons bien pris connaissance de votre mail du 02 Decembre 2004.

Nous avons bien noté que cela concerne MSN Messenger pour Mac.

Nous ne pouvons rien annoncer pour le moment, mais nous sommes aujourd'hui engagés dans le développement des prochaines versions de Messenger pour Macintosh, et nous travaillons sur les particularités audio et vidéo pour ces prochaines versions.

Cordialement

Jean PHILIPPE
Centre de Relations Clients
msfrance@microsoft.com
0 825 827 829 (0,15 ¤ TTC la min.)
18, avenue du Québec
91 957 Courtaboeuf Cedex 

« Votre ordinateur connecté à Internet nécessite une protection constante.
Consultez http://www.microsoft.com/france/securite   pour connaître les 3
étapes indispensables conseillées par Microsoft pour sécuriser votre ordinateur. »

Sitel pour le compte de Microsoft France :mouais:


----------



## Mgx (13 Mai 2005)

"les" prochaines versions, je crois que c'est le mot important (  ). Pas forcément la prochaine... Et puis ils peuvent travailler sur pleins de trucs qui n'arriveront sans doute jamais, alors.. Sans confirmation officielle, je suis toujours un peu sceptique!


----------



## Xer()oX (13 Mai 2005)

Normalement la v.5,0 de MsN messenger pour mac doit sortir dans le 1er semestre de l'année... apres, si Microsoft ment, c'est plus mon probleme



]je me rappelle toujours pas la page ou j'ai vu ça   :hein:


----------



## Sly73 (15 Mai 2005)

Normallement MSN Messenger version 5 sort demain !   

Par-contre les nouveautés annoncées sont bien là mais ni l'audio ni la vidéo.


----------



## Mgx (15 Mai 2005)

http://r-james.myby.co.uk/messenger/


----------



## kathy h (16 Mai 2005)

bien que je n'utilse plus MSN , je confirme que la verson 5 pour Mac devrait sortir cette semaine, demain même 

mes sources :

http://r-james.myby.co.uk/messenger/article.php?id=021


http://www.mac4ever.com/actu.php#15590


----------



## irix2A (16 Mai 2005)

je sais pas si sa doit sortir aujourd'hui mais pour l'instant aucune trace du nouveau msn


----------



## Apca (16 Mai 2005)

irix2A a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si sa doit sortir aujourd'hui mais pour l'instant aucune trace du nouveau msn



Non... Rien de rien...   :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (16 Mai 2005)

en même temps on est pas pressé à ce point ( viva Adium )


----------



## azrael24 (16 Mai 2005)

ben moi sur mon msn impossible d'envoyer queque fichier que ce soit a un pc mais a un mac sa marche tres bien.
billou nous persecutent en verrollant msn


----------



## irix2A (16 Mai 2005)

moi l'envoie de fichier marchait avant que vers certain pc maintenant plus rien ne marche je ne peux envoyer le moindre fichier


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (16 Mai 2005)

le seul point intéressant est que cette version supporte les smileys personalisé...
Sinon pour l'audio vidéo, amsn en est plus que proche...


----------



## 222diablo222 (16 Mai 2005)

D'après un site, msn sortirai dan le courant de la semaine donc pas forcement aujourd'hui  
Faut bien laisser le temps aux webmaster du site microsoft mac de dépoussierer le matos et de se rappeler comment ça marche 
Je pense au jour de mardi beaucoup sité sur les differents sites...

Une autre nouvelle: (mauvaise pour les clones)  
""Microsoft a annoncé qu'a partir du 15 octobre, son réseau de "chat" sera désormais uniquement accessible via leur programme propriétaire.

Cela ferme donc la porte au clones qui ne pourront plus se connecter. Une mise à jours du client msn messenger sera disponible dans les quelques jours, pour les utilisateur de mac os 9..

Les programmeurs de clones devront donc prendre contact avec Microsoft pour pouvoir continuer a utiliser le réseau msn. Sans doute Microsoft, leur proposera un marché financier.""

Donc apparament nouvelle version OS 9 pour bientôt (rumeur(?)) :mouais:


(ET, dans la nouvelle version on aura le droit à un nouveau protocole pour les envois...
Nouveau mais pas forcement mieu   )


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Mai 2005)

:rose:   ça sort .. ou bien...?


----------



## Pierrou (18 Mai 2005)

Rien


----------



## kathy h (18 Mai 2005)

l'accouchement à l'air difficile, le bébé se présente mal....


----------



## BioSS (18 Mai 2005)

lol ... la fausse rumeur !


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Mai 2005)

nan ils ont du perdre le mot de passe du site microsoft mac


----------



## irix2A (18 Mai 2005)

je sais pas s il vont sortir une version digne du nom un jour mais cela a pas l'air pour tout de suite.
je crois qu 'il faut arreter de croire tout les rumeurs


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Mai 2005)

J'y crois pas, la version 5 gèrera apparemment PAS LA VIDEO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ali Baba (19 Mai 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois pas, la version 5 gèrera apparemment PAS LA VIDEO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ooh encore un qui n'a pas lu le sujet 

Pour info, on l'a déjà dit plusieurs fois depuis le début du topic


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mai 2005)

Bien désolé j'avais vraiment mal compris lol

Là c'est VRAIMENT DU FOUTAGE DE GUEULE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Mai 2005)

Scheisse egal comme on dit chez nous   et Vive Adiumeuuuhhhhhh


----------



## minime (19 Mai 2005)

D'après Microsoft la version 5 de MSN Messenger/Mac sortira avant l'été 2005, ils ont fait une annonce lors du MacWorld de janvier dernier. Donc la rumeur est assez plausible, mais il ne faut pas non plus attendre une précision chirurgicale sur la date. La capture d'écran diffusée par le site messengerformac.com était déjà connue.


----------



## noche84 (19 Mai 2005)

Et j'ai lu une mauvaise nouvelle quelque part... Peut-etre sur ce forum d'ailleurs... En Octobre, Microsoft privatise le réseau MSN... C'est la mort des clones... Sauf si ces derniers payent un abonnement à Microsoft pour pouvoir utiliser leur réseau... Donc en tout cas, c'est surement la mort des clones gratuit... 

Alors que Mercury et aMSN développent le support Vidéo, je m'attendais à une réaction positive de Microsoft qui aurait été de développer eux même ce support vidéo... Ils préfèrent la solution contraire... Obliger les gens à utiliser leur client officiel en mettant des batons dans les roues aux clones... C'est dégueulasse de la part de M$ de réagir de la sorte... Ils montrent leur vrai visage aux MacUsers ( qui ont, de toute façon, déjà compris eux... )


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Mai 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai lu une mauvaise nouvelle quelque part... Peut-etre sur ce forum d'ailleurs... En Octobre, Microsoft privatise le réseau MSN... C'est la mort des clones... Sauf si ces derniers payent un abonnement à Microsoft pour pouvoir utiliser leur réseau... Donc en tout cas, c'est surement la mort des clones gratuit...
> 
> Alors que Mercury et aMSN développent le support Vidéo, je m'attendais à une réaction positive de Microsoft qui aurait été de développer eux même ce support vidéo... Ils préfèrent la solution contraire... Obliger les gens à utiliser leur client officiel en mettant des batons dans les roues aux clones... C'est dégueulasse de la part de M$ de réagir de la sorte... Ils montrent leur vrai visage aux MacUsers ( qui ont, de toute façon, déjà compris eux... )



Remonte 12 ou 13 articles plus haut  ...j'sais plus sur quel site j'ais vu ça... 

encore un site : http://www.mess-france.com/news.php?news=475
Sont-ils tous sur la même rumeur?

Délai d'une semaine a partir du 14 mai... ¿¿¿ ​


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (19 Mai 2005)

je veux pas faire mon chieur mais  , c'est pas trop trop moche au moins ...


----------



## my0473 (19 Mai 2005)

Plus long temps a attendre cool!  Yes


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Mai 2005)

my0473 a dit:
			
		

> Plus long temps a attendre cool!  Yes



Peut-être n'est-ce qu'une rumeur grossière  mais esperons...  

Ils ont jusqu'au samedi 21, ou sinon, "avant l'été 2005..." en tout cas ils sont plus protégés que Apple avec les sortis annoncées en avance...   

Sinon ouais l'interface n'est pas trop dégueue, mieu que chez winbouze dans tous les cas 

Bon allé 
@++ :sleep:


----------



## irix2A (19 Mai 2005)

je viens de me casser les yeux a lire ton post


----------



## Apca (19 Mai 2005)

irix2A a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me casser les yeux a lire ton post



 :casse:  :casse:  :casse: 

Pareil, heureusement que j'avais une loupe à proximiter pour voir tous ca


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Mai 2005)

LOL DÉSOLÉ   
Sinon toujours rien...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (20 Mai 2005)

tadam ... avez vous signé cette pétition  : http://www.petitiononline.com/MSGRMAC/ pour que M$ fasse un msn digne de ce nom ?:hein:


----------



## frolick10 (20 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tadam ... avez vous signé cette pétition  : http://www.petitiononline.com/MSGRMAC/ pour que M$ fasse un msn digne de ce nom ?:hein:



12 269 ème signature! si cela peut servir...


----------



## Kilian2 (20 Mai 2005)

12271 signature pour moi !


----------



## ARKHAON (20 Mai 2005)

Moi, mon père, et ma soeur, cela fait 3 mac users : 12277 signatures !


----------



## ARKHAON (20 Mai 2005)

222diablo222 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon ouais l'interface n'est pas trop dégueue, mieu que chez winbouze dans tous les cas



C'est pas bien dur


----------



## clampin (20 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> tadam ... avez vous signé cette pétition  : http://www.petitiononline.com/MSGRMAC/ pour que M$ fasse un msn digne de ce nom ?:hein:



12278 Signatures Total pour moi....


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Mai 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> 12278 Signatures Total pour moi....



lol comment remplir une discussion


----------



## my0473 (21 Mai 2005)

Pour moi,12331 signatures...Mdr


----------



## 222diablo222 (21 Mai 2005)

La nouvelle version de microsoft messenger sera disponible en juin, c'était bien une rumeur en esperant que s'en est pas une autre... mais bon microsoft avait dit début été donc ça devrait coller...y'a plus qu'a attendre :love:


----------



## Xer()oX (21 Mai 2005)

12365... et ça en plus:



http://www.laboratoire-microsoft.org/n/10638/




ils disent que c'est pour le 1er semestre...   :mouais:


----------



## my0473 (21 Mai 2005)

Merci!c'est quand le 1er semestre??? et y aura quoi en plus que AMSN??? merci de repondre!


----------



## lilimac54 (21 Mai 2005)

ben je continue     

pour moi c'est fait 12375

j'ai signé


----------



## Xer()oX (21 Mai 2005)

on purra ce metre une photo, avoir une cam, un haut parleur, on pourra envoyé des fichiers, tout type confondu...



le 1er semestre commence le 1er janvier 2005, un semestre dure 6 mois, donc il faut pacienter jusque a juin max. sinon Microsoft ment  



Ps: c'est tous ce que je sais :sleep:


----------



## my0473 (22 Mai 2005)

dac merci!


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Mai 2005)

Signé !!!!!!! voilà, j'ai participé


----------



## MacKaK (23 Mai 2005)

signé hier aussi... si c'est pas honteux... on demande juste la cam pas la compatibilité absolue... vivement le prochain!...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (23 Mai 2005)

mais quand on y pense, le pire c'est pas que MSN 5.0 soit bien ou non , beaucoup s'en foute .. entre mercury, amsn, proteus, et adium, le choix est large .. non le hic c 'est la volonté de M$ de privatiser le reseau et peut etre de le rendre payant ...

d'un coté si ils font ca je sens que tout le monde va quitté son adresse hotmal (qui pour moi n'est qu'un identifiant msn) et retuorné avec ICQ ou AIM .... vite fait bien fait ...
entre hotmail et gmail moi g pas hésité .. en plus au moins j'ai le POP3


----------



## noche84 (23 Mai 2005)

Oh tu serais étonné de la quantité de gens qui sont sur msn... la totalité en fait... ICQ était bien plus agréable je suis d'accord... Mais bon...


----------



## MacKaK (23 Mai 2005)

les boite hotmail sont trop lente.. c'est presque inaccessible si ona deux compte sur le meme ordi..
yahoo est pas mal. MSN payant?? kel blague... dans ce k jespere ke ca sera vite fait bien fait piraté.
C'est limite uneatteinte a la liberté de communiquer gratiutement( comme le telephone koi!)
a kan msn operateur???


----------



## zooloo (24 Mai 2005)

c'est superbe mais nil faut une adresse AIM, donc feuillye@mac.com dans vos contacts, manque d'annuaire, je recherche des contacts.


----------



## Sly73 (25 Mai 2005)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> mais quand on y pense, le pire c'est pas que MSN 5.0 soit bien ou non , beaucoup s'en foute .. entre mercury, amsn, proteus, et adium, le choix est large .. non le hic c 'est la volonté de M$ de privatiser le reseau et peut etre de le rendre payant ...
> 
> d'un coté si ils font ca je sens que tout le monde va quitté son adresse hotmal (qui pour moi n'est qu'un identifiant msn) et retuorné avec ICQ ou AIM .... vite fait bien fait ...
> entre hotmail et gmail moi g pas hésité .. en plus au moins j'ai le POP3



J'ai jamais entendu dire que MSN allait être payant...

Sinon c'est clair que sous Mac surtout, MSN est loin d'être le meilleur réseau pour tchater mais c'est pourtant celui que j'utilise car tous mes amis sont aussi sur MSN.


----------



## kathy h (25 Mai 2005)

Sly73 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai jamais entendu dire que MSN allait être payant...
> 
> Sinon c'est clair que sous Mac surtout, MSN est loin d'être le meilleur réseau pour tchater mais c'est pourtant celui que j'utilise car tous mes amis sont aussi sur MSN.



Mais pourquoi tu n'utilses pas Adium? tu pourra parler avec tout tes contact MSN également et même tes contacts Ichat ou AIM en même temps.

Utiliser MSN pour pouvoir parler avec ses contact MSN n'est pas un argument puisque Adium, qui est super,  le fait aussi et tellement mieux


----------



## BioSS (25 Mai 2005)

Il parle du réseau MSN, pas de l'application MSN


----------



## MacKaK (25 Mai 2005)

heu.. hier soir g telechargéts les clone possible...alor:
Adium.... je trouve ca moche.. design mac mais pour moi AMSN est mieu
Mercury: trop lent!!!! j'ai pa encore trouvé cmt on supprimes de fenetre de discussion.
sinon j'aime bien le design, et les fonction non developpé qu'il compte proposé sont super.. vivement une version aboutie

Arrivons a la partie drole: Proteus qui ma valuune siuré de fou rire: moche nul et con: je m'explique
Pour moi c'est le logiciel foireux par exelence. des son .. bizare..  des voix bizare....1/20 pr pitié

Pour finir, en attendant un MSN6 ac webcam, il n'y a pour moi rien de mieu qu'un bon vieu AMSN qui plante tt le temps, mais qui estyagreable a utilisé...


----------



## Sly73 (26 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi tu n'utilses pas Adium? tu pourra parler avec tout tes contact MSN également et même tes contacts Ichat ou AIM en même temps.
> 
> Utiliser MSN pour pouvoir parler avec ses contact MSN n'est pas un argument puisque Adium, qui est super,  le fait aussi et tellement mieux



J'ai essayé pendant une semaine Adium (qui est pour moi la meilleure alternative à MSN) mais je suis pas convaincu, je préfère MSN Messenger (peut être par habitude). J'attends donc MSN 5 avec impatience même si peu de nouveautés seront finalement au rendez-vous.


----------



## Sly73 (26 Mai 2005)

En fait je parlais du réseau et du logiciel MSN qui sont quand même bien liés je trouve. Enfin c'est vrai qu'il y a des alternatives à MSN Messenger pour le réseau MSN, mais pour moi rien ne vaut le logiciel original. Chacun son avis, ne me gueullez pas dessus !


----------



## MacKaK (26 Mai 2005)

tt a fait dacor avec toi sly.. msn est agreable beau et sur PC: complet...
Maisn kan on veut lmeilleur ordi uo kon ait son anarchiste informatique(lol jdi ca pr nrv mon daron en general) et bas pas de beau msn.. grrrrr
Petit appel a MSN 5:  grouille toi d'arriver


----------



## minime (26 Mai 2005)

Est-ce que tu pourrais écrire en français, même si le sujet est consacré à un logiciel de chat ?


----------



## BioSS (26 Mai 2005)

Je suis pas d'accord..
J'utilise Proteus, il marche très bien, une fois qu'on se fait à l'interface..
Et elle est trop personnalisable, et à un niveau hallucinant grâce à Quartz
(genre vous pouvez choisir un .PNG pour mettre en fond de fenetre, ce qui
donne une fenêtre mi-transparente du plus bel effet selon ce que vous avez choisi...
Ennnnoooorme ! Et Proteus marche nickel : Avatars, rapidité, fluidité, etc...


----------



## chrisbi (26 Mai 2005)

aMsn 0.95 béta est sortie et la vidéo émission réception mac-pc marche bon tu as pas le son, mais c'est très correct très légèrement saccadé sans plus...et l'habillage fait très msn 7.0 en gros d'énormes améliorations par rapport à la version précédente.


----------



## Apca (27 Mai 2005)

chrisbi a dit:
			
		

> aMsn 0.95 béta est sortie et la vidéo émission réception mac-pc marche bon tu as pas le son, mais c'est très correct très légèrement saccadé sans plus...et l'habillage fait très msn 7.0 en gros d'énormes améliorations par rapport à la version précédente.



Un lien ? Un screenshot ?  :mouais:


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Mai 2005)

j'ai eesayé de charger le fichier amsn beta mais une fois chargé je vois pas comment ça démarre!! le dossier s'appelle msn et pas d'icone à clicker!!

comme dit apca ; un petit lien qui marche s'il te plait...?

parce que sur certains sites qui en parlaient vers le 8 mai apparemment , le lien était noté mort trois jours plus tard


----------



## noche84 (27 Mai 2005)

Allez voir la... en date du 23 Mai...

http://www.iapp-z.com/index.php


----------



## deadbone (27 Mai 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eesayé de charger le fichier amsn beta mais une fois chargé je vois pas comment ça démarre!! le dossier s'appelle msn et pas d'icone à clicker!!
> 
> comme dit apca ; un petit lien qui marche s'il te plait...?
> 
> parce que sur certains sites qui en parlaient vers le 8 mai apparemment , le lien était noté mort trois jours plus tard



Bonjour,

Je l'ai téléchargé hier et installé. 
ça ressemble a du msn PC. par contre , de mon coté, la fonction webcam ne semble pas fonctionner.
je pense qu'il va falloir patienter encore un peu


----------



## dreamilton (27 Mai 2005)

Bonjour a tous moi j'ai bien télécharger la version 0.95 beta de aMSN mais je ne vois pas du tout de fonction webcam!!!! A part l'habillage je ne vois aucune différence avec l'ancienne version! 
Quelqu'un a une idée? j'ai une Isight...
Merci à vous


----------



## Pierrou (27 Mai 2005)

J'vais le télechager là le amSN beta, espérons qu'il me refera pas tous ses plantages des autres versions


----------



## my0473 (27 Mai 2005)

Il n'a encor pas planté pour le moment!super bien!on peut voir les cam des autres(la notre je sais pas!) la conversation audio ne va pas!Mais ca ressemble fortement a msn 7.0 de pc...Mais super!


----------



## Apca (27 Mai 2005)

Pas de problème non plus de mon coté. Dommage seulement que les pc-users nous voyent mais que nous pas


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2005)

y aura-t-il un jour ENFIN une solution simple et efficace pour discuter tranquillement avec des pc-users quand on est sur mac?!?
plus de deux heures passees ce matin a essayer avec un copain en chine, pas possible de s'en sortir...
je trouve ca incroyable, que ce soit la merde a ce point.  :hein:


----------



## louisedor (27 Mai 2005)

LA solution s'appele Skype qui sortira fin 2005 en audio ET vidéo que l'on soit mac user, windaub user ou linuxien


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Mai 2005)

louisedor a dit:
			
		

> LA solution s'appele Skype qui sortira fin 2005 en audio ET vidéo que l'on soit mac user, windaub user ou linuxien



ouais, et il reconnaitra que les webcam firewire, ou un truc comme ca... 
je sens bien qu'il y aura encore une couille...


----------



## Apca (27 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ouais, et il reconnaitra que les webcam firewire, ou un truc comme ca...
> je sens bien qu'il y aura encore une couille...



J'espère qu'il sortira au plus vite, et que la qualité soit au rendez-vous comme l'audio.


----------



## Pierrou (27 Mai 2005)

J'ai regardé les possibilités de MSN 5, ça casse quand même pas des briques ( même pas des ptits beurre d'ailleurs )


----------



## noche84 (28 Mai 2005)

Ah perso j'ai essayé aMSN 0.95 en webcam avec mon PC et Mac et ça marche très bien... D'ailleurs vous me faites douter mais moi, je me vois  ou du moins une fenetre arrive m'indiquant les contacts voyant ma webcam avec possibilité de virer des contacts etc... Je réessayerai mais il me semblait me voir 

Par contre, n'oubliez pas que ça n'est qu'une version béta qui n'est pas encore référencée sur leur site... Le fait que ça plantouille ou qu'il y ait des problèmes soit normal...


----------



## Pierrou (28 Mai 2005)

Ouais, mais même avec les versions non bêta il y avait du plantage, et avec la précédente, il y avait un bug dès que qqn essayait de m'envoyer un fichier :sick:


----------



## chrisbi (29 Mai 2005)

je n'ai pas utilisé la fonction réception de fichiers qui effectivement buggé vaec la version 0.94

par contre pour la liaison pc -mac en web cam...je démarre mon isight grace au petit icone dans la fenêtre de conversation au niveau du choix de la police des smileys...etc...

pour la réception si le pc en fait la demande ca ne marche pas par contre si je lui fais la demande via la barre d'outils en haut, il faut etre sur la fenetre du correspond msn en premier plan, et la dans un onglet du haut demander l'envoi de webcam, il accepte et hop miracle on le voit


----------



## Pierrou (29 Mai 2005)

Par contre, le transfert de fichiers est toujhours aussi lente chez moi avec aMSN, ça dépasse pas le 5 ko/s alors que j'ai du 512 ! 
C'est pareil chez vous ?


----------



## my0473 (30 Mai 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le transfert de fichiers est toujhours aussi lente chez moi avec aMSN, ça dépasse pas le 5 ko/s alors que j'ai du 512 !
> C'est pareil chez vous ?


Moi aussi!


----------



## BioSS (30 Mai 2005)

Pour la lenteur des transferts, c'est normal, faudrait peut-être rechercher dans la FAQ du logiciel avant de râler...
En effet, MSN mac utilise une connexion directe entre les deux utilisateurs, et le débit est donc aussi
rapide que possible... En revanche, tout transfert avec un type derrière un firewall en devient impossible.

Amsn, Proteus, et autres applications du genre, utilisent un protocole sécurisé qui ralentit l'émission
et la réception de l'envoi... Mais au moins, 100% des tranferts aboutissent.


----------



## elektroseb (30 Mai 2005)

J'ai testé hier la dernière beta d'aMSN en visio avec un ami sur pc (  ) et ça passait très bien.
Chez moi, l'image de ma cam et de la sienne étaient nettes et sans trop de saccades (j'ai une cam firewire et lui une usb).
Par contre, chez lui l'image de ma webcam n'était pas super, mais je ne sais pas si ça vient du soft, de la liaison, ou simplement de son "truc sous windows" 

J'ai lu quelque part qu'il existait un plug-in pour les "winks" msn, j'ai bien trouvé celui pour les "nudges" (le truc qui fait trembler la fenetre de chat) qui fonctionne bien, mais rien pour les winks... Si quelqu'un avait un lien 

Par contre, niveau design, c'est moche, même en changeant les skins. Je regrette l'interface de Mercury avec le skin osx plutot bien réussi, ça change...


----------



## ARKHAON (30 Mai 2005)

Pas mal mais chez moi ca me prend beaucoup (trop) de ressources...
Il suffit que j'ai un contact en webcam pour que amsn rame...


----------



## Apca (30 Mai 2005)

Je viens de tester, et je trouve ca quands même pas mal    
C'est déjà un bon début pour le video conférence pc/mac.
Le mieux est peut-être d'attendre que Amsn ne soit plus en version beta aussi.


----------



## xaben (30 Mai 2005)

Je viens de trouver une news sur logicielmac.com disant ceci : Mercury rejoint (presque) aMSN niveau Webcam. 

Apparement mercury fonctionnerait en réception et envoie de webcam. Ils signalent quelques bugs qui devraient etre vite réparés !

Voici le lien http://www.logicielmac.com/reaction.php?id=866


----------



## romain31000 (31 Mai 2005)

Je viens de voir le skin de msn 5.0 qui selon microsoft doit sortir durant le 1er semestre 2005 et apparement pas de fonction webcam!
mais ca fonctionne avec amsn 0.95b mais il y a pas mal de bug(ralentissement quand la fonction webcam est activé)


----------



## Apca (31 Mai 2005)

romain31000 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir le skin de msn 5.0 qui selon microsoft doit sortir durant le 1er semestre 2005 et apparement pas de fonction webcam!
> mais ca fonctionne avec amsn 0.95b mais il y a pas mal de bug(ralentissement quand la fonction webcam est activé)



Salut et bienvenu 

Je trouve que c'est déjà bien que d'autre programme font que l'on puisse même si il y à des bug, avoir la video conférence Mac/pc. 
C'est pas Microdaube qui l'intègrerait avec son Msn 5


----------



## Philito (31 Mai 2005)

J'ai téléchargé récemment aMSN beta 0.95 et ça marche entre le Chili et la Belgique, la personne à l'autre bout peut me voir et je la vois, c'est merveilleux..... c'est déjà un énorme progrès, au moins on peut discuter en écrit et se voir....

C'est la première fois depuis deux ans que je pense enfin que je vais pouvoir tirer profit de ma isight.... et vu la distance avec la famille et les amis, je trouve ça génial.

Bon j'ai pas essayer les transferts de fichiers et comme on m'envoit assez souvent des photos de produits, logos par msn.... ça risque de foirer.... 

Vivement que aMSN aboutisse et intègre la video conférence complète et je l'adopte entierement. 

Je suppose que de là, microsoft va s'urger de sortir une version pour mac quand il vont voir tout le monde migrer.....


----------



## ederntal (31 Mai 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de tester, et je trouve ca quands même pas mal
> C'est déjà un bon début pour le video conférence pc/mac.
> Le mieux est peut-être d'attendre que Amsn ne soit plus en version beta aussi.




ou d'utiliser aim ;-)


----------



## Apca (31 Mai 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ou d'utiliser aim ;-)



Oui, mais je voulais dire que c'était un bon moyen de faire de la video conférence avec des pc-users tous en restant sur leur Msn.


----------



## elektroseb (31 Mai 2005)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé récemment aMSN beta 0.95 et ça marche entre le Chili et la Belgique, la personne à l'autre bout peut me voir et je la vois, c'est merveilleux..... c'est déjà un énorme progrès, au moins on peut discuter en écrit et se voir....
> 
> C'est la première fois depuis deux ans que je pense enfin que je vais pouvoir tirer profit de ma isight.... et vu la distance avec la famille et les amis, je trouve ça génial.
> 
> ...



Quand j'ai fait l'essais avec mon pote sur pc, on avait lancé en même temps Skype pour l'audio, et ça marchait nikel


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (1 Juin 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai fait l'essais avec mon pote sur pc, on avait lancé en même temps Skype pour l'audio, et ça marchait nikel


 
Ou est-ce que vous avez trouvé la beta 0.95 moi je trouve que la 0.94 ?


----------



## Pierrou (1 Juin 2005)

Ah ouais, combiner Skype et aMSN ça peut gérer , j'éssaie ce soir avec mon frère


----------



## Apca (1 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ou est-ce que vous avez trouvé la beta 0.95 moi je trouve que la 0.94 ?



Par ICI (Lien Direct)


----------



## benjamin (5 Juin 2005)

La 0.95 d'amsn commence à bien marcher, même si trop saccadé.
Mercury, en RC8, avait des pb d'envoi de webcam, mais était beaucoup plus fluide en réception.
La RC9a, qui vient juste de sortir (alpha) est censée améliorer les choses sur ce point. À tester  (j'ai pas mon contact webcamisé en ligne, là).


----------



## noche84 (6 Juin 2005)

La mercury que j'ai telecharge il y a 8 jours fonctionnait nikel en webcam... Plus de saccades... Avant c'etait terrible !


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Juin 2005)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Par ICI (Lien Direct)


 
Ton lien direct m'emmene sur une page de Lycos (pas de amsn beta 0.95)!!


----------



## benjamin (6 Juin 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> La mercury que j'ai telecharge il y a 8 jours fonctionnait nikel en webcam... Plus de saccades... Avant c'etait terrible !



Chez beaucoup, notamment équipés de routeurs, l'envoi de la webcam posait encore de sérieux problèmes


----------



## Apca (6 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien direct m'emmene sur une page de Lycos (pas de amsn beta 0.95)!!



Exact, je viens de le constater. Pourtant, il fonctionnait avant le lien


----------



## Matt74 (8 Juin 2005)

Je viens de trouver un autre lien direct pour le télécharger :

http://amsn.ramdac.be/amsn-0_95h.dmg 

Sinon pour Mercury ça marche pas trop mal me concernant (Mercury pour moi, et MSN 7 normal pour ma cousine...)


----------



## gattaka (9 Juin 2005)

Je trouve que yahoo messenger marche bien
Et il echange correctement en webcam

Il existe une version OsX 
.. qui marche très bien sur mon OsX 1.5.2

http://messenger.yahoo.com/


----------



## vampire1976 (9 Juin 2005)

Yahoo rame en fait chez moi, maintenant que j'ai utilisé amsn 95, je remarque que la webcam de mon aimée va plus vite que sur Yahoo ....

Mais amsn marche mal lorsque j'envoie ma webcam il y a des bugs d'affichage alors j'utilise pour moi yahoo et amsn a coté ... Et skype pour l'audio


----------



## minime (9 Juin 2005)

Dépêche MacG : « _Enfin, la MBU précise qu&#8217;elle proposera prochainement une mise à jour gratuite de sa suite qui renforcera la compatibilité avec Tiger et *d&#8217;ici quelques mois* une nouvelle version de MSN Messenger sans toutefois en dire plus._ »

La nouvelle version de MSN Messenger sortira sans doute plus tard que prévu. Lors du Macworld MS avait dit "avant l'été".


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Juin 2005)

Salut, pour aMsn, ca marche pas mal... franchement que les developpeurs continuent...trop de la balle... Ca plante quelque fois ms du cote de mon contact... Bon elle a aussi tres peu de ram sur son pc donc... 

Vivement la version finie !!!


----------



## jer_hud (13 Juin 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle version de MSN Messenger sortira sans doute plus tard que prévu. Lors du Macworld MS avait dit "avant l'été".



Je crois que l'info vient de LA

(vers la fin de la video)


----------



## vampire1976 (14 Juin 2005)

aMSN est très bien, mais il me fait des bugs en envoyant mac webcam touch philips... on me voit en double et en violet lol avec grésillements...

Par contre la web cam de mon Amour est nikel et plus fluide que sur Yahoo.

Qu'ils continuent oui, comme Mercury...


----------



## 222diablo222 (16 Juin 2005)

ouais si ça ram moins moi j'suis pour


----------



## BioSS (17 Juin 2005)

J'ai essayé la Bêta de AMSN, c'est très intéressant, j'ai réussi
à faire ma première webcam PC - Mac (de mac à mac j'aV déjà fait),
et franchement ça passe. Bon on tourne à 5 images / secondes et
ça rame par moment, mais c'est déjà une énorme avancée et moi
ça me suffit...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

mais au fait, quand on a VPC, on peut discuter tranquillou via webcam avec n'importe quel logiciel de messagerie, non?
quelqu'un a deja essaye, ca marche ou ca rame??


----------



## kaboum (17 Juin 2005)

et pour conclure, mercury, la dernière version offre la fonction webcam sans bug, nickel.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> et pour conclure, mercury, la dernière version offre la fonction webcam sans bug, nickel.




webcam usb supportée, ou firewire obligé?
(genre pour nous obliger a acheter une isight...)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (17 Juin 2005)

usb marche nickel j'utilise une quickcamzoom...


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> usb marche nickel j'utilise une quickcamzoom...




bon a savoir, merci


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> usb marche nickel j'utilise une quickcamzoom...


Pareil pour moi ... webcam usb TouTcam pro de Philips
Légères saccades mais peut-être dûes à ce que je suis PB12 et Wi-fi? ... ça reste toutefois très raisonnable et la qualité est au rendez-vous ... j'en suis très content.
Seul hic malgré que j'aie la toute dernière version RC10 je n'ai toujours pas le son .... c'est pareil pour vous?


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Juin 2005)

Ha j'essaierais...


----------



## 222diablo222 (18 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais au fait, quand on a VPC, on peut discuter tranquillou via webcam avec n'importe quel logiciel de messagerie, non?
> quelqu'un a deja essaye, ca marche ou ca rame??


Sur powerbook G4 1,25ghz ça ram plus que mercury...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> usb marche nickel j'utilise une quickcamzoom...



attends la je pige pas ton histoire, le driver de la quickcam zoom est pas dispo sur le site de telechargement de mercury, ca marche pas ils disent...

    

comprends po la...


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> attends la je pige pas ton histoire, le driver de la quickcam zoom est pas dispo sur le site de telechargement de mercury, ca marche pas ils disent...
> 
> comprends po la...



Ma toucam pro de Philips n'est pas reprise non plus dans mercury mais j'ai pu enfin la faire fonctionner en EMISSION après avoir téléchargé son driver parmi la vaste liste de drivers Ioxperts USB webcam proposés ici:
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/ ....Tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur

Mercury est la solution ... ça fonctionne du premier coup sans se casser la tête 
Pour être tout à fait honnête il ne lui manque que deux choses:
- le son!!!
- la possibilité de faire un copier/coller d"un lien Web dans le message envoyé

Pour le reste c'est super :
- interface simple
- Webcam visible par les Macusers et PCusers
- francais
- smileys à prendre dans une bibliotheque bien garnie
- on peut même envoyer un dessin fait à main levée directement dans le message!


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - smileys à prendre dans une bibliotheque bien garnie


Merxtra.com ne marche plus pour moi, ils ont changé de nom ou ça n'éxiste plus?


----------



## sergio (19 Juin 2005)

Moi aMSN fonctionne tres bien pour la cam aec les PCistes !!  image fluide ! suis tres content !  Il ne manque plus que le son !!
A mon avis crosoft va devoir se reveiller !!!  qu'un logicile libre soit plus evoluer que Crosoft, ca le fout mal je trouve venant de la premiere boite informatique au monde !!
Je pense que MSN 6 (alors que l'on attends tjs la version 5) va vite sortir !! et elle integrera la video et le son !! Ils vnt se bouger c sur !! 
En tout cas un grand bravo pour les developpeurs de aMSN !!! Chapeau !!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que MSN 6 (alors que l'on attends tjs la version 5) va vite sortir !! et elle integrera la video et le son !! Ils vnt se bouger c sur !!


C'est pas parce que la version 6 PC a integré la webcam qu'il faudra attendre la 6 pour l'avoir sur mac...


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Juin 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Moi aMSN fonctionne tres bien pour la cam aec les PCistes !!  image fluide ! suis tres content !  Il ne manque plus que le son !!
> A mon avis crosoft va devoir se reveiller !!!  qu'un logicile libre soit plus evoluer que Crosoft, ca le fout mal je trouve venant de la premiere boite informatique au monde !!
> Je pense que MSN 6 (alors que l'on attends tjs la version 5) va vite sortir !! et elle integrera la video et le son !! Ils vnt se bouger c sur !!
> En tout cas un grand bravo pour les developpeurs de aMSN !!! Chapeau !!!


Quelle webcam utilises-tu?  .... quel mac as-tu? ... travailles-tu en ethernet ou wifi?
Où as-tu trouvé ta dernière version de amsn?


----------



## houlala63 (20 Juin 2005)

suis pas sûr que Microsoft soit la premiere boite informatique au monde !!!!  
Bien sûr, je peus me tromper!


----------



## 222diablo222 (20 Juin 2005)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> suis pas sûr que Microsoft soit la premiere boite informatique au monde !!!!
> Bien sûr, je peus me tromper!


Je crains que si...


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Juin 2005)

Pour ceux qui on la beta de aMsn vous savez en quoi consite le pac amsn plus ? Je l'ai installe ms je sais pas ce qu il y a dessus


----------



## jer_hud (23 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> mais au fait, quand on a VPC, on peut discuter tranquillou via webcam avec n'importe quel logiciel de messagerie, non?
> quelqu'un a deja essaye, ca marche ou ca rame??


ça ne marche pô, VPC ne reconnait pas les WebCam! Enfin si il reconnait (en USB) mais ça ne fonctionne pas... Sympa hien! Il n'y a pas d'autres solutions que Mercury ou aMsn pour de la video avec les PCusers sur le reseau MSN.

Eeeeuuh, une question quand meme, qui arrive a faire fonctionner la video sous aMsn 0.95b?
Moi ça marche pô... J'utilise Mercury RC10 à la place qui est un peu plus lourd


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> ça ne marche pô, VPC ne reconnait pas les WebCam! Enfin si il reconnait (en USB) mais ça ne fonctionne pas... Sympa hien! Il n'y a pas d'autres solutions que Mercury ou aMsn pour de la video avec les PCusers sur le reseau MSN.
> 
> Eeeeuuh, une question quand meme, qui arrive a faire fonctionner la video sous aMsn 0.95b?
> Moi ça marche pô... J'utilise Mercury RC10 à la place qui est un peu plus lourd


Moi j'arrive a faire de la visio sur aMSN 0.95b sans problemes..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (23 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> attends la je pige pas ton histoire, le driver de la quickcam zoom est pas dispo sur le site de telechargement de mercury, ca marche pas ils disent...
> 
> 
> 
> comprends po la...


Le driver de la quickcam zoom je l'ai récupéré sur le site de Logitech...


----------



## jo_6466 (23 Juin 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise Mercury RC10 à la place qui est un peu plus lourd


Que veux-tu dire par "lourd"????


----------



## martin_14 (23 Juin 2005)

salut je n'a itoujours pas trouvé la moindre trace de aMsn 0.95b !! juste des 0.94 !!
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ? un lien ?
merci


----------



## Philou309 (23 Juin 2005)

Moi j'ai mercury RC10.
La visio en recep marche bien
mais la visio en emission marche pas dut out avec ma QuickCam Express. Vous faites comment pour y faire marcher???


----------



## Gregg (24 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'arrive a faire de la visio sur aMSN 0.95b sans problemes..





Tu l'as trouvée où ?


----------



## noche84 (24 Juin 2005)

Il faut peut-etre un petit programme special pour que les cam USB soient reconnues... en son temps j'avais installe Macam et un autre logiciel dont j'ai oublie le nom... Et ce marchait...
Un peu comme les graveurs externe ont besoin de PatchBurn...

J'ai perdu ca de vue vu que j'ai eu une iSight entre temps desole mais sur un NewsGroup Mac ou meme ici on pourra peut-etre te renseigner mieux que moi


----------



## jer_hud (24 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'arrive a faire de la visio sur aMSN 0.95b sans problemes..


Tu le fait de aMsn à aMsn? D'un MAC à un PC?
De mon coté ça se lance et hop un message d'erreur!



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu dire par "lourd"????


C'est lent!!!! lol J'ai un iBook 1,2, mais ça rame... ça doit etre le java qui fait ça

D'un autre coté j'en suis super content: Il est bien personnalisable, il est tres complet (on est presque au niveau du MSN 7 PC) donc je ne me plaindrai pas plus


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Juin 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as trouvée où ?


Le seul lien direct qui restait en vie pour aMSN 0.95 b est mort je viens de le tester mais je peux t'envoyer le soft directement si tu veux..


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Juin 2005)

jer_hud a dit:
			
		

> Tu le fait de aMsn à aMsn? D'un MAC à un PC?
> De mon coté ça se lance et hop un message d'erreur!
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'utilise aMsn avec beaucoup de pcusers qui sont sur msn messenger...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le seul lien direct qui restait en vie pour aMSN 0.95 b est mort je viens de le tester mais je peux t'envoyer le soft directement si tu veux..


Bon il y a que moi qui poste ici mais bon!!!:rateau: :hosto: 
Nouveau lien pour nouvelle beta de aMsn 0.95h:
http://users.telenet.be/ramdac/amsn-0_95h.dmg


----------



## noche84 (25 Juin 2005)

Au fait, il y a des articles sur le site officiel aMSN et leur beta n'est pas sur leur site... Pourquoi ? Ont-ils des ennuis ? Ca serait con car la 0.95 est pas mal...


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Juin 2005)

Philou309 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai mercury RC10.
> La visio en recep marche bien
> mais la visio en emission marche pas dut out avec ma QuickCam Express. Vous faites comment pour y faire marcher???



j'ai pu enfin faire fonctionner en EMISSION ma "Utopcam pro USB " de Philips après avoir téléchargé le drivers Ioxperts USB webcam  ici:
http://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/
1)A gauche tu cliques sur suported cameras pour voir si la tienne s'y trouve
2)à droite tu telecharges macam081B1
3) après installation tu cliques sur "macam" et tu devrais voir ta bobine
4) tu copies ensuite "macam.component" dans "library/quicktime"

Mercury devrait fonctionner maintenant en émission!!!


----------



## Gregg (25 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Bon il y a que moi qui poste ici mais bon!!!:rateau: :hosto:
> Nouveau lien pour nouvelle beta de aMsn 0.95h:
> http://users.telenet.be/ramdac/amsn-0_95h.dmg





Merciiiii  :rose:


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juin 2005)

Hello, chtite question pour ceux qui ont aMsn. Avez vous installé les différents plug-in ? Si oui lesquels ? 

Et surtout est-ce que ca Ram qd vous utilisez la webcam ?


----------



## ibanezmac (29 Juin 2005)

sergio a dit:
			
		

> Moi aMSN fonctionne tres bien pour la cam aec les PCistes !!  image fluide ! suis tres content !  Il ne manque plus que le son !!
> A mon avis crosoft va devoir se reveiller !!!  qu'un logicile libre soit plus evoluer que Crosoft, ca le fout mal je trouve venant de la premiere boite informatique au monde !!
> Je pense que MSN 6 (alors que l'on attends tjs la version 5) va vite sortir !! et elle integrera la video et le son !! Ils vnt se bouger c sur !!
> En tout cas un grand bravo pour les developpeurs de aMSN !!! Chapeau !!!



J'ai essayé, effectivement ca marchouille.
Pour le son, faut faire tourner SKYPE en meme temps...J'ai pas pu essayer mais il parait
que c'est synchro !
   

Mais chez moi la liaison video est aléatoire...


----------



## b.com1 (29 Juin 2005)

Bonjour...

Néophyte complet en utilisation Webcam, après lecture des différentes interventions sur aMSN 0.95 , je viens de le télécharger.
Mais....... j'essaie vainement de me connecter avé mon 'tit frérot qui est sur PC : je le vois effectivement depuis sa webcam, mais lui ne parvient pas à me voir.
Je dois mal m'y prendre : qqun pourrait-il me donner un "mode d'emploi" entre aMSN et msn 7 PC, pour que nous parvenions à utiliser nos webcams....?

Pour info :
suis sous Tiger, G4 500, quickcam zoom logitech (qui fonctionne par ailleurs trèèèèèès bien sur mon mac)


Merci d'avance


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juin 2005)

hello, 

ecoute pour moi il me suiffit que ma webcam soit branchée, je clique ensuite sur le chtit logo webcam dans la fenetre de discussion et une fenetre s'ouvre ... je me vois !!  ... pour recevoir ton contact, il suffit que ce dernier t'envoi une requete webcam... 

ca marche chez moi... par contre j'ai une iSight donc peut etre que ton probleme est la...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (29 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> hello,
> 
> ecoute pour moi il me suiffit que ma webcam soit branchée, je clique ensuite sur le chtit logo webcam dans la fenetre de discussion et une fenetre s'ouvre ... je me vois !!  ... pour recevoir ton contact, il suffit que ce dernier t'envoi une requete webcam...
> 
> ca marche chez moi... par contre j'ai une iSight donc peut etre que ton probleme est la...


Le probleme vient pas de là  j'utilise aussi une quickcam zoom et ça marche!
Faudrait vérifier les pare-feu des 2 cotés...


----------



## b.com1 (29 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Le probleme vient pas de là  j'utilise aussi une quickcam zoom et ça marche!
> Faudrait vérifier les pare-feu des 2 cotés...


 merci pour ces infos.
A propos des pare-feu (je viens de "sauter" d'Os 9.2.2 à Tiger), je vais assurément paraître stupide mais bon :
je viens de mes Préférences, puis de Partage : là, dans la rubrique coupe-feu, il m'est indiqué qu'il est désactivé.
Faudrait-il que j'y modifie quelquechose pour que cela fonctionne avec aMSN ?

Merci...


----------



## kathy h (29 Juin 2005)

je viens de lire dans le dernier magasine " àvosMacs" (du mois de juillet) ,  que la sortie de la nouvelle version de MSN pour Mac est prévue d'ici quelques mois, on est donc loin de la sortie initialement prévue pour le mois de juin


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Juin 2005)

euh a la base c'etait pas fin du premier trimestre de 2005 %?!?? De toute facon on s'en fout on en a pas besoin.... ADIUM, aMSN POOOOWWAAA


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juin 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euh a la base c'etait pas fin du premier trimestre de 2005 %?!?? De toute facon on s'en fout on en a pas besoin.... ADIUM, aMSN POOOOWWAAA


oui tu as raison et jjusqu'ici j'avais fait marcher mercury en webcam et là miracle!!! ça marche!!!! waaaaa j'adoreee!!! pourvu que ça dure et que les rumeurs de servce payant pour msn ne soient pas fondées au point de bloquer ces amsn et mercury si pratiques et sympathiques


----------



## jfxav (30 Juin 2005)

sur mercury v 1709 RC11f j'arrive a connecter MSN avec webcam reception emission
sur un iMac G3 DV et derriere un routeur en OS 10.3.8, webcam FW
la rapidité est assez correcte et le look OSX n'est pas trop moche
sur la meme config aMSN 95 beta donne une mauvaise image en emission
à suivre...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2005)

et avec marratech, quelqu'un a essaye?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et avec marratech, quelqu'un a essaye?


Où qu'on peut le trouver marratech???


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Où qu'on peut le trouver marratech???



tiens regarde...
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=116542

oublie pas de jeter un oeil aux reactions, ya des infos pour l'installation...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (30 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens regarde...
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=116542
> 
> oublie pas de jeter un oeil aux reactions, ya des infos pour l'installation...


Moutchasse Grassiasse bobbynountchak, je vais me pencher sur cette bébette voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre...   !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Moutchasse Grassiasse bobbynountchak, je vais me pencher sur cette bébette voir ce qu'elle a dans le ventre...   !!!



tanx eu lotte misteur tiger, tiendez moi au courant, j'ai rien compris a comment qu'on faisait avec!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (7 Juillet 2005)

hello, pour ce qui est de aMsn... Si vous activez le plug in pour que les autres utilisateurs voient ce que vous ecoutez et que vous abaissez le temps de rafraichissement à 2 secondes tout en ayant la webcam ouverte... je peux vous dire que ca rame... (et pourtant j'ai 768 de RAM)... Pour l'instant j utilise ca mais franchement j'espere que Adium va s'y mettre aussi car ca reste pour moi le meilleur prog...


----------



## BioSS (7 Juillet 2005)

bah tu peux très bien abaisser le temps de rafraichissement à 20 secondes ...
Franchement, quel est l'intérêt de rafraîchir toutes les deux secondes le nom
de la chanson jouée ?


----------



## 222diablo222 (9 Juillet 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux très bien abaisser le temps de rafraichissement à 20 secondes ...
> Franchement, quel est l'intérêt de rafraîchir toutes les deux secondes le nom
> de la chanson jouée ?


Mieu encore quel est l'interet d'avoir la chanson jouée


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juillet 2005)

bon, ben avec ichat et AIM chez les pcistes en face ca marche en audio video, mais c'est bien parce que j'ai acheté une isight...
j'ai ete oblige de rentrer dans le jeu tres moyen d'apple qui consiste a rendre la compatibilite d'ichat presque impossible avec une webcam usb...
pas tres reglo tout ça...


----------



## Kzimir (21 Septembre 2005)

Moi aussi ça m'intéresse tout ça...
Des infos pour cette histoire de Skype qui supporterait bientot la vidéo ?


----------



## jfh (11 Octobre 2005)

juste une question je viens d'essayer la version 0,95j d'amsn et miracle je vois la webcam des autres. donc demain j'aimerais en achet&#233; une, mais je me demandais si pour amsn il valait mieux une webcam USB ou firewire, ou peu importe que se soit l'un ou l'autre ?

pas envie d'en acheter une et que &#231;a ne fonctionne pas ^^
autant mettre toutes les chances de mon cot&#233; (d&#233;j&#224; qu'il n'y en a pas des masses ^^)


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (11 Octobre 2005)

jfh a dit:
			
		

> juste une question je viens d'essayer la version 0,95j d'amsn et miracle je vois la webcam des autres. donc demain j'aimerais en acheté une, mais je me demandais si pour amsn il valait mieux une webcam USB ou firewire, ou peu importe que se soit l'un ou l'autre ?
> 
> pas envie d'en acheter une et que ça ne fonctionne pas ^^
> autant mettre toutes les chances de mon coté (déjà qu'il n'y en a pas des masses ^^)


Tu peux utiliser de l'usb si comme moi l'isight reste trop chère.
J'ai une quickcam zoom de logitech (Faut récuperer le driver sur leur site, celui fourni avec est only PC) et je m'en sert sur aMsn(ou mercury) et ca marche relativement bien . Par contre à part celle là et la quickcam pro, je ne sait pas lesquelles sont véritablement compatibles mac. Mais ça doit pouvoir se trouver en faisant une petite "recherche" .


----------



## Kzimir (11 Octobre 2005)

J'avais été relativement déçu de la qualité d'aMSN en vidéo... Enfin, c'est peut être mon corresponsant aussi qui avait une image de merde... ?


----------



## BioSS (11 Octobre 2005)

Mercury, tout comme aMSN, propose des webcams vraiment pourries...
Ces logiciels doivent en effet convertir le flux car ils utilisent Jabber ou
des protocoles d&#233;riv&#233;s...
R&#233;sultat : les transferts de fichiers sont lents, la cam est pourrie...


----------



## waterman (11 Octobre 2005)

je ne comprend pas je branche ma camera il me dit Send request to send webcam
je ne comprend pas merci de vos reponses


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Octobre 2005)

Tu es sous aMsn donc... 

Ecoute j'ai aussi eu ce probleme depuis 1 semaine à tel point que j'ai téléchargé Mercury. C'est 12x mieux qu'aMsn... 

Tente le coup.... pour moi ca marche


----------



## waterman (12 Octobre 2005)

c'est que j ai fait mais sa ne fonction pas tres bien.Je suis tjr en 56k c'est peut etre pour sa.Je n'ai une web cam mais un camescope aussi.

Sur amsn j ai eut ce message Send request to send webcam
Aprés l ecran est apparu sur le cote.Mes amis eut n'avait qu'un écran blanc?????????


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (12 Octobre 2005)

waterman a dit:
			
		

> c'est que j ai fait mais sa ne fonction pas tres bien.Je suis tjr en 56k c'est peut etre pour sa.Je n'ai une web cam mais un camescope aussi.
> 
> Sur amsn j ai eut ce message Send request to send webcam
> Aprés l ecran est apparu sur le cote.Mes amis eut n'avait qu'un écran blanc?????????


56K....cherche pas plus loin !!!


----------



## AM28 (17 Octobre 2005)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Mercury, tout comme aMSN, propose des webcams vraiment pourries...
> Ces logiciels doivent en effet convertir le flux car ils utilisent Jabber ou
> des protocoles dérivés...
> Résultat : les transferts de fichiers sont lents, la cam est pourrie...


 
De plus on ne peut pas avoir comme sous msn les deux images webcam simultanément : la sienne et celle de son correspondant


----------



## iota (17 Octobre 2005)

Salut.



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Mercury, tout comme aMSN, propose des webcams vraiment pourries...
> Ces logiciels doivent en effet convertir le flux car ils utilisent Jabber ou
> des protocoles d&#233;riv&#233;s...


Pour aMSN je ne sais pas, mais pour Mercury, tu es sur qu'il passe par Jabber ? (Perso je suis quasiment certain que non ).
Tu as des infos &#224; ce sujet ? Si oui, je suis preneur 

@+
iota


----------



## SveDec (17 Octobre 2005)

Question bête : Où on télécharge la v0.95 d'aMSN ?
Je l'ai pas trouvée :rose:


----------



## Apca (17 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Question bête : Où on télécharge la v0.95 d'aMSN ?
> Je l'ai pas trouvée :rose:



Regarde sur cette page.


----------



## SveDec (17 Octobre 2005)

Merciiiiiii :]
Plus qu'à attendre mon iMac G5 Rev C ^^


----------



## Apca (17 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Merciiiiiii :]
> Plus qu'à attendre mon iMac G5 Rev C ^^



Bonne attente alors . . . 

:king:


----------



## SveDec (17 Octobre 2005)

Bonne mais longue, ayant déjà goûté au plaisir du Tigre sous un G5 ^^


----------



## BioSS (17 Octobre 2005)

En effet, Mercury utilise une liaison directe pour MSN,
mais se sert de Jabber pour le reste... Je croyais que
c'&#233;tait Jabber pour tous les protocoles mais non


----------



## karlus (18 Octobre 2005)

question farfelue... est ce qu'en utilisant virtual pc , on peut installer et utiliser la dernière version pc de msn ?


----------



## ibanezmac (18 Octobre 2005)

karlus a dit:
			
		

> question farfelue... est ce qu'en utilisant virtual pc , on peut installer et utiliser la dernière version pc de msn ?



Normalement oui...
Enfin c'est juste mon avis.


----------



## mfy2a (18 Octobre 2005)

karlus a dit:
			
		

> question farfelue... est ce qu'en utilisant virtual pc , on peut installer et utiliser la dernière version pc de msn ?


question peu etre tres bete ... je sais qu'il n'y a pas (encore) de virus mac, mais sous virtual pc, c'est possible dese prendre un virus prevu a la base pour windows ?
et celui qui repond que windows, c'est dea un virus, y sort loool:love:


----------



## mariachi (19 Octobre 2005)

mfy2a a dit:
			
		

> question peu etre tres bete ... je sais qu'il n'y a pas (encore) de virus mac, mais sous virtual pc, c'est possible dese prendre un virus prevu a la base pour windows ?
> et celui qui repond que windows, c'est dea un virus, y sort loool:love:



Windows ce serait pas dejas un virus ????  

Plus serieusement je vois pas ce qui empecherai VPC d'être attaqué par un Virus  Windaube vue que c'est windaube qui tourne...

Si non *Mercury* ça marche vraiement bien mai pour la qualité de la Vidéo je prefaire _(même si c'est limité)_ *Yahoo messenger* qui soit dit en passsant permet de faire du chat vidéo _(pas de son mais en fait je m'en fout du son)_ entre mac et pc et *Mac OS 9* comme *X*.
Pour l'instant y a pas mieux pour le coté *multiplateforme* car n'oublions pas que même si nos amis sont sous windaube *ça reste nos amis* lol


----------



## joeldu18cher (28 Octobre 2005)

j'aimerais savoir si on peut agrandir la fenetre contenant l'image de la webcam sur mercury .. c'est bien petit à mon gout  
sur yahoo messenger on peut agrandir .. quant à ichat n'en parlons pas .. puisqu'on peut faire du plein écran
mais pour mercury ? que faire ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (28 Octobre 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerais savoir si on peut agrandir la fenetre contenant l'image de la webcam sur mercury .. c'est bien petit à mon gout
> sur yahoo messenger on peut agrandir .. quant à ichat n'en parlons pas .. puisqu'on peut faire du plein écran
> mais pour mercury ? que faire ?


Malheureusement pas grand chose à mon avis....


----------



## electre (8 Novembre 2005)

J'ai tout lu, j'ai tout téléchargé : c'est pas des blagues jai vraiment tout essayé , logiciel apres logiciel, et pour l'instant rien ne semble pouvoir permettre a un utilisateur mac de faire de la VIDEOCONFÉRENCE (donc son et image) avec quelqu'un sur pc.

Je sais que ma webcam fonctionne (puisque pour l'instant je me contente du chat et de l'image (pas d'audio) avec Mercury.... mais avant que je laisse vraiment tomber, dites-moi si vous avez trouvé une solution : un logiciel gratuit ou payant s'il le faut!!!

C'est vraiment désespérant cette guerre entre apple et IBM je les emmerdent les deux... et ce bien que je tiennes a mon ptit powerbook!

Kim


----------



## geoffrey (8 Novembre 2005)

Y'a un soft mais je retrouve plus le nom, je cherche ca ce soir.


----------



## SveDec (8 Novembre 2005)

Puis la situation devrait se débloquer bientôt ... enfin on espère


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Novembre 2005)

electre a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout lu, j'ai tout téléchargé : c'est pas des blagues jai vraiment tout essayé , logiciel apres logiciel, et pour l'instant rien ne semble pouvoir permettre a un utilisateur mac de faire de la VIDEOCONFÉRENCE (donc son et image) avec quelqu'un sur pc.
> 
> Je sais que ma webcam fonctionne (puisque pour l'instant je me contente du chat et de l'image (pas d'audio) avec Mercury.... mais avant que je laisse vraiment tomber, dites-moi si vous avez trouvé une solution : un logiciel gratuit ou payant s'il le faut!!!
> 
> ...



je n'ai jamais essayé skype .. mais ce doit etre mercury pour l'image par exemple et skype pour l'audio 
les deux sont peut etre utilisables en simultané....?
je pense que ça devrait se faire ...

sinon c'est sur que quand on peut user de ichat avec un pcuser qui aol instant messenger ... c'est cool .. mais c'est pas souvent ... (quand bien meme on voudrait forcer tout le monde à nous etre compatible... :rose:  )


----------



## electre (9 Novembre 2005)

Tu as certainement raison joeldu18cher lorsque tu affirme que

["ce doit etre mercury pour l'image par exemple et skype pour l'audio les deux sont peut etre utilisables en simultané....]

(désolée ptit probleme de compréhension de la formule QUOTE)

Sauf que 90% de mes amis et membres de ma famille n'utilisent que MSN. Je me vois tres mal essayé d'expliquer a ma assez vieille mere comment utiliser Skype et AIM (et en plus de les utiliser simuiltanément) alors que tous ses propres contacts utilisent évidemment MSN. Il faudrait donc que mes connaissances téléchargent ces 2 logiciels uniquement pour moi (et ils continueront à blamer Apple pour les problemes de compatibilité).
merci quand meme pour ta suggestion!

et geoffrey... si jamais tu trouves, j'attends toujours le nom de ce merveilleux logiciel qui pourrait me permettre de ne pas offrir une formation "AIM/Skype 101" à tous mes amis qui ne jurent que par PC et leur fouttu MSN messenger !

Merci à vous tous,

Kim


----------



## geoffrey (9 Novembre 2005)

Euh, moi j'ai un soft gratuit qui permet de faire de la visioconference (son + image) entre un mac et un pc, mais ca passe pas par un compte MSN Messenger !!

Faut changer d'amis


----------



## BioSS (9 Novembre 2005)

La guerre n'est pas entre Apple et iBM, mais entre Apple et Microsoft..
A n'en pas douter, les solutions vont se développer dans les mois à venir
vu le nombre de requêtes (sans doute le truc qui manque le plus au mac
avec les jeux...)


----------



## kaboum (9 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi j'ai un soft gratuit qui permet de faire de la visioconference (son + image) entre un mac et un pc, mais ca passe pas par un compte MSN Messenger !!
> 
> Faut changer d'amis



ouais mais c'est quoi?
allez, dis nous!:rateau:


----------



## Caster (9 Novembre 2005)

c'est clair, que c'est lourd .... j'ai une petite 20aine de contact sous iChat ..... mais j'ai un paquet de copains .... avec qui je suis condamner à faire que du Chat et non de la vidéoconf ....  c'est chiant ... et je n'ai pas envis de changer d'amis


----------



## geoffrey (9 Novembre 2005)

Voili voilou, j'ai remis la main dessus : c'est ineen


----------



## joeldu18cher (9 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi j'ai un soft gratuit qui permet de faire de la visioconference (son + image) entre un mac et un pc, mais ca passe pas par un compte MSN Messenger !!
> 
> Faut changer d'amis


sympa ineen .. mais je pense qu'au final , reste toujours le probleme de rapatrier tous les pcusers sur autre chose que msn ...  :mouais: :rateau: :rose: 

c'est le dernier truc qui fait se sentir un peu "en retard " parfois par rapport aux pc ... 
mais bon ça doit bien arranger microsoft de faire durer la situation ...:mouais:


----------



## geoffrey (10 Novembre 2005)

Si tu n'etais pas en France, ca ne poserais pas de problème pour communiquer entre Mac et PC (il y a peu de pays ou MSN a une telle ampleur, aux USA, c'est AIM, au Japon et en Asie, c'est plutot Yahoo). Donc je dirais plutot que c'est les utilisateurs de PC qui sont un peu retardés mais bon, on le savais deja, non ?


----------



## meldon (10 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Donc je dirais plutot que c'est les utilisateurs de PC qui sont un peu retardés mais bon, on le savais deja, non ?



Avec ce genre de remarques constructives, c'est sûr que le macuser montre sa supériorité sur le pc user de base. lol

Les gens, majoritairement sur pc, utilisent une messagerie avec laquelle 99.99% de leurs contact peuvent les voir, les écouter, échanger des fichiers, partager des diaporamas, jouer en ligne, utiliser un tableau blanc, se faire dépanner avec la prise de contrôle de l'ordi distant, etc. C'est sûr qu'ils sont bien bête de rester sur msn alors qu'en cherchant bien ils pourraient trouver des logiciels possédant certaines fonctions de la leur. 

Faut pas être obtu, msn sous windows est incontournable. Moi je demande pas d'avoir accès à toutes les fonctions de msn (y en a trop qui dépendent de l'OS) mais la vidéo et le son me semblent pas être une demande surréaliste. Microsoft aurait tout à y gagner alors que le fait que ces fonctions ne soient pas disponibles ne fera pas switcher un macuser sur pc.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Novembre 2005)

> Faut pas être obtu, msn sous windows est incontournable.



Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, la preuve c'est que, comme je l'ai dit dans la partie que tu n'as pas cité (bizarre ), la France est un des "bastions" de MSN. Donc c'est un problème francais. Aux US ou au Japon, ceux qui switchent n'ont aucun problèmes pour visioconférencer avec leurs homologues PC, y'a qu'en France (pays du camembert et tout et tout) ou ca coince.

De la à dire que les PC user francais sont encore plus attardés que leurs homologues mondiaux  bref tout cela est bien evidement à prendre au second degré 

Tout ce qu'il faut c'est que les mac users accompagnent les pc-users qui sont leurs amis (faut les aimer aussi) vers autre chose que MSN.


----------



## meldon (10 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> comme je l'ai dit dans la partie que tu n'as pas cité (bizarre  )



Non pas bizarre, je mettais le doigt sur la partie de ton message qui me semblait peu constructive, le reste étant tout à fait raisonnable et certainement très vrai.


----------



## electre (10 Novembre 2005)

J'image en somme que tout repose dans la position qu'on a envie d'adopter à titre de "minorité". De mon coté, en ce qui concerne la vidéo-conférence, je préfère me "plier" devant la majorité : c'est à moi de dénicher une façon de pouvoir communiquer avec mes amis sur MSN.

La solution de rechange actuelle : Skype pour le chat et l'audio + Mercury pour la vidéo. Mais je D-É-T-E-S-T-E Mercury qui fait tout planter. pas besoin de dire que si j'utilise les 2 à la fois, j'ai envie de lancer mon laptop et ma webcam par la fenetre!!

Si rien ne se développe (par exemple de la vidéo pour Skype ou de l'audio-video pour MAC MSN) je devrai admettre que Apple a un réel handicap ou beaucoup de rancune, je sais plus. Ils auraient dû échanger itunes pour Windows contre un MSN fonctionnel pour Mac!!

Donc si personne a une solution pour les usagers mac qui veulent faire de la video/conférence avec des gens sur PC, je reprends ma question initiale et je vous demande plutot si vous avez trouvé un moyen pourr stabiliser Mercury (un petit download suplémentaire? un certain paramétrage de Mercury OU des préférences systeme?).

Encore une fois Merci
Kim


----------



## MacLuv (10 Novembre 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Oui, des programmes de subsitution existent, mais le problème, c'est que je ne peux pas faire changer toutes mes connaissance MSN sur AIM ou Skype, ça ne passera jamais, ils sont trop heureux de leur MSN 7.0 BETA!
> 
> Donc en gros, il nous faut un MSN aussi performant ou alors un Mercury, Adium plus évolés encore...
> 
> Le n½ud du problème est là!


 
Tu peux proposer à tes contacts de prendre Trillian Pro qui permet d'avoir de la messagerie instantanée multi-plateforme et de plus avec la vidéo...


----------



## Caster (10 Novembre 2005)

bref ... on n'avance pas beaucoup .....  
il nous faudrait tout simplement quelq'un qui nous ponde un plugin pour iChat qui permet la vidéo conf !

Allez un volontaire


----------



## geoffrey (10 Novembre 2005)

> Donc si personne a une solution pour les usagers mac qui veulent faire de la video/conférence avec des gens sur PC


Justement, y'a des solutions (aim, yahoo, ineen,...), mais aucune n'etant compatible msn. Il suffit de proposer à ses contacts MSN une des solutions alternatives (qui sont toutes gratuites comme MSN).

Maintenant c'est plutot les gens sous MSN qui sont sectaires de ne pas vouloir utiliser autre chose, non ? (je pousse exprès le raisonement à l'extreme, mais je sors de 3h de math donc j'ai une excuse  )

edit : +1 à macluv, j'avais pas vu sa réponse...


----------



## fras34 (17 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je suis un pcuser qui cherche une solution pour un pote Maciste.
Je suis du même avis que toi. Si tes potes PC ne veulent pas installé un p'tit soft pour faire de la visio avec toi c'est qu'il ont pas envie de te voir !

On peut très bien utiliser plusieurs soft, je vois pas le pb, MSN pour la prise de contact, et après chaqun son truc.

Si tous les PCusers n'utilisent QUE Msn c'est parce qu'ils  ne fond aucun effort. A vous les Macistes de leur bouger le ...


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2005)

_sinon y'a mercury qui marche pas mal en visio (mais faut autre chose por le son)_


----------



## macarel (17 Novembre 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Voili voilou, j'ai remis la main dessus : c'est ineen



Quelqu'un a essayé déjà ce soft? et si oui, ça marche bien?
Avant de tenter de convaincre les PCistes dans mon entourage..


----------



## geoffrey (17 Novembre 2005)

La critique dans le magasine etait tres bonne


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Novembre 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé déjà ce soft? et si oui, ça marche bien?
> Avant de tenter de convaincre les PCistes dans mon entourage..


Oui ... lis ce thread

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3411337#post3411337


----------



## macarel (17 Novembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ... lis ce thread
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3411337#post3411337


Merci, j'aurais du ...., recherche..... :rose: :rose: (aie, pas sur la tête con)


----------



## msdosfolies (18 Novembre 2005)

meme moi qui suis revenu sous windows , je trouve que microsoft est vraiment "petit " .
qu'est ce que ça lui coute de faire une upgrade pour msn mac, quitte à ce qu'apple travaille dessus et microsoft valide le soft .

quel plaisir sournois et imbecile ce billous:rateau:  à moins qu'il ait une idée derriere la tete avec le futur yahoo/msn prevu ?


----------



## chroukin (20 Novembre 2005)

fras34 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un pcuser qui cherche une solution pour un pote Maciste.
> Je suis du même avis que toi. Si tes potes PC ne veulent pas installé un p'tit soft pour faire de la visio avec toi c'est qu'il ont pas envie de te voir !
> ...




Je suis bien content de voir que tu es la preuve parfaite que les deux mondes PC et Mac peuvent s'entendre car tu ne viens pas critiquer Mac et c'est somme toute assez rare et objectif comme réponse donc voila, coup de boule 

Sinon j'ai ce problème avec Mercury : 







En fait j'ai utilisé la dernière version disponible au téléchargement (1709) et ça m'a donné cette erreur. J'ai contacté le créateur du logiciel et il 'ma dit que je devais regarder dans le "error log" seulement celui ci n'est même pas créé. Il m'a fait télécharger une autre version (1710-B12) mais ça n'a rien fait de plus. 

Si quelqu'un a une solution à ça ce serait super, je pourrais enfin essayer ce logiciel puisque je ne l'ai jamais vu finalement :hein:

Je suis sous 10.4.3 tout à jour (même Java )

@+


----------



## karlus (21 Novembre 2005)

pour ceux qui utilisent mercury en visio, avez vous aussi des problèmes si votre interlocuteur a installé Msn 7.5 ? y  a t'il une mise à jour de mercury à faire?


----------



## Nephou (21 Novembre 2005)

karlus a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui utilisent mercury en visio, avez vous aussi des problèmes si votre interlocuteur a installé Msn 7.5 ? y  a t'il une mise à jour de mercury à faire?



à ma connaissance il n'y a pas de mise-à-jour encore pour mercury mais, confronté à ce problème, j'ai trouvé une solution toute simple : je lance depuis mercury les invitations à la vision et tout roule


----------



## romac (1 Janvier 2006)

je vous conseille dutilisé mercury la webcam marche!


----------



## SveDec (1 Janvier 2006)

Oui enfin dans aMSN aussi elle marche la webcam par exemple ^^


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Janvier 2006)

romac a dit:
			
		

> je vous conseille dutilisé mercury la webcam marche!


Je l'utilise aussi avec bonheur avec mes amis PCistes qui sont sur msn et au moyen d'une simple webcam USB!!!! .. ce qui n'est pas toujours de cas avec d'autres softs.

D'autres atouts de Mercury? :
- On peut créer sa propore banque d'émoticones gifs ou jpg
- gras,italiques,couleur ... tout est possible sur les textes
- envoi de vibrations ecran comme sur msn
- transfert de fichiers sans soucis quoique plus lent que via Aim - 10kb/s en moyenne
- video 320x240 à 2à3 i/s en moyenne
- Webcam USB sans problème
- utilisé avec Skype il permet le son également
- etc ...
- via le forum de Mercury les questions peuvent être posées DIRECTEMENT au concepteur du logiciel qui répond très vite et n'hésite pas à modifier le logiciel si vos suggestions sont positives (expérience vécue)

Bref c'est une excellent solution d'attente à ..... ???

Ichat avec Aim chez mes Pcistes fonctionnerait très bien aussi si malheureusement Windows2000 ne permettait pas la video!! alors que sous XP tout est ok  ... dommage


----------



## Imaginus (1 Janvier 2006)

Il y a Skype... 

D'ailleurs je comprends pas pourquoi MSN subsiste encore...  

De nouveau cette culture de la médiocrité ?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Il y a Skype...
> 
> D'ailleurs je comprends pas pourquoi MSN subsiste encore...
> 
> De nouveau cette culture de la médiocrité ?


Ca m'interesse ce que tu dis:
Dans sa dernière version Mac Skype fait-elle de la video ,du transfert de fichier,et de l'insertion d'émoticones?


----------



## Imaginus (1 Janvier 2006)

1/Non ca c'est pour la version 2.0 à venir (vi vi ca sera supporté sur MAC aussi)
2/Bien sur... La stabilité d'un reseau P2P en plus
3/Oui meme les emoticones animés completement ridicules.



EN plus ? 

Conversé en audio jusqu'a 50 en meme temps sur n'importe quelle plateforme.
Une qualité audio siderante inconnue sur MSN. 
La possibilité de faire du VOIP à la carte vers les numeros fixes.
L'ajout de peripherique comme un Skype phone...

La stabilité car Skype repose sur le principe du P2P ...Pas de serveurs...


Essayez ca surprend...


----------



## SveDec (1 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - On peut créer sa propore banque d'émoticones gifs ou jpg


aMSN aussi 


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - gras,italiques,couleur ... tout est possible sur les textes


aMSN aussi 


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - envoi de vibrations ecran comme sur msn


Aucun interêt, à part faire chier (point de vue personnel ^^)


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - transfert de fichiers sans soucis quoique plus lent que via Aim - 10kb/s en moyenne


aMSN aussi 


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - video 320x240 à 2à3 i/s en moyenne


aMSN aussi 


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - Webcam USB sans problème


Je ne sais pas, pas de webcam


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - utilisé avec Skype il permet le son également


aMSN aussi 


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - etc ...


aMSN aussi 


			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - via le forum de Mercury les questions peuvent être posées DIRECTEMENT au concepteur du logiciel qui répond très vite et n'hésite pas à modifier le logiciel si vos suggestions sont positives (expérience vécue)


aMSN aussi 

Bref, plusieurs programmes se valent pour l'instant ^^


----------



## BioSS (1 Janvier 2006)

Jo... Tu m'excusera, mais tout ce que fait Mercury,
AMSN le fait en plus beau, plus clean, plus réactif,
avec une webcam qui tourne à 20 images seconde...
Une vraie vidéo, par un diaporama quoi...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

oupss


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Jo... Tu m'excusera, mais tout ce que fait Mercury,
> AMSN le fait en plus beau, plus clean, plus réactif,
> avec une webcam qui tourne à 20 images seconde...
> Une vraie vidéo, par un diaporama quoi...


Ecoutez je ne demande qu'à vous croire car la fois où je l'avais installé, ma webcam USB n'était pas reconnue d'où mon rejet de ce logiciel

mais je vais retenter car il y a peut-être du changement  ...


----------



## DandyWarhol (2 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Une qualité audio siderante inconnue sur MSN.
> Essayez ca surprend...


 
La je suis super d'accord! Il y a un son vraiment incroyable.. Je viens de me prendre un casque avec micro c'est encore mieux que le telephone


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Il y a Skype...
> 
> D'ailleurs je comprends pas pourquoi MSN subsiste encore...
> 
> De nouveau cette culture de la médiocrité ?


La dernière version et bien la 1.3.0.17 ?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ecoutez je ne demande qu'à vous croire car la fois où je l'avais installé, ma webcam USB n'était pas reconnue d'où mon rejet de ce logiciel
> 
> mais je vais retenter car il y a peut-être du changement  ...


installation de la dernière version ... mise à jour de messenger 7.5 .... résultats:

- chat ... ça marche avec émoticones personnalisées ... mais pas de wizz (je sais ca sert à rien) ... ok
- transfert fichier ... 40sec à se décider mais ensuite transfert proprement dit très rapide ... ok
- video .... idem ... rien ne se passe 

Si vous pouviez m'aider à trouver le pourquoi ....


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> installation de la dernière version ... mise à jour de messenger 7.5 .... résultats:
> 
> - chat ... ça marche
> - transfert fichier ... la fenêtre de demande d'acceptaion s'ouvre ... on accepte mais rien ne se passe
> ...


 

Un problème de pare-feu peut-être


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Un problème de pare-feu peut-être


J'ai désactivé le pare-feu du pc
J'ai désactivé le pare-feu de mon routeur
j'ai désactivé le pare-feu de mon PB
je passe par une borne express relais où je n'ai pas vu de pare-feu intégré

Je sais pas pourquoi cela ne suffit pas


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai désactivé le pare-feu du pc
> J'ai désactivé le pare-feu de mon routeur
> j'ai désactivé le pare-feu de mon PB
> je passe par une borne express relais où je n'ai pas vu de pare-feu intégré
> ...


Alors là je vois pas, désolé 

As-tu jeté un oeil dans les options de la webcam d'aMSN ? Car généralement ça te dit ce qui ne va pas.


Grrr c'est agaçant de pas avoir son mac sous les yeux pour regarder les logiciels  :hein:


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je vois pas, désolé
> 
> As-tu jeté un oeil dans les options de la webcam d'aMSN ? Car généralement ça te dit ce qui ne va pas.
> 
> ...


Pas de webcam coté pc .. juste du coté mac
Moi je me vois parfaitment sur le mac


----------



## noche84 (2 Janvier 2006)

Le gros inconvénient de mercury, c'est surtout sa lenteur... C'était écrit en Java je pense => plus lent...

Avant la 0.95, j'utilisais Mercury mais je ne pouvais chater qu'a une personne avec webcam... si d'autres personnes venaient me parler, c'était fini...

AMSN reçoit bien... Mais ça ne vaut pas la qualité d'MSN 7... ( jamais essayé iChat mais bon... d'après ce que j'ai vu c'est encore 1000 fois mieux )...

Avant, avec ma logitech, ça marchait... Mais j'avais dégoté des pilotes mac sur le net


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Le gros inconvénient de mercury, c'est surtout sa lenteur... C'était écrit en Java je pense => plus lent...
> 
> Avant la 0.95, j'utilisais Mercury mais je ne pouvais chater qu'a une personne avec webcam... si d'autres personnes venaient me parler, c'était fini...
> 
> ...


Les pilotes Mac sont fournis sur le CD d'installation des webcams compatibles Mac.


----------



## chroukin (2 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de webcam coté pc .. juste du coté mac
> Moi je me vois parfaitment sur le mac


 
Oui moi aussi même si l'autre ne reçoit pas. D'où l'utilité de cliquer sur Préférences de la fenêtre où apparaît ton image webcam et ça te dira en rouge si c'est pas bon.


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Janvier 2006)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Le gros inconvénient de mercury, c'est surtout sa lenteur... C'était écrit en Java je pense => plus lent...
> 
> Avant la 0.95, j'utilisais Mercury mais je ne pouvais chater qu'a une personne avec webcam... si d'autres personnes venaient me parler, c'était fini...
> 
> ...


Ma webcam usb fonctionne correctement avec mercury grace aux pilotes IOEXPERT
Dans aMSN je vois très bien mon image ... c'est juste la transmission de cette image vers msn qui me pose problème en ce moment

Tu as dû faire quelque chose de spécial pour y arriver?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Les pilotes Mac sont fournis sur le CD d'installation des webcams compatibles Mac.


Faux.... tu te trompes chroukin, j'ai envie de te dire menteur... ma logitech est compatible mac et je n'ai pas eu les drivers fournis avec !!!


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Faux.... tu te trompes chroukin, j'ai envie de te dire menteur... ma logitech est compatible mac et je n'ai pas eu les drivers fournis avec !!!


Bizarre bizarre même plus qu'étrange 

Tu l'as achetée d'occasion ta webcam ? Ou sinon ça m'étonne encore plus, à moins que ce soit un très vieux modèle 

J'ai une Quickcam Zoom et j'ai les pilotes sur le CD.

Ceci dit, il y a Macam mais je n'en ai jamais eu besoin, et sur le site de logitech y'a ce qu'il faut 

Et chuis pas un menteur


----------



## BioSS (3 Janvier 2006)

Achetez un Isight, on en parlera plus lol....

Avec Ichat, la qualité est top mortelle,
y a pas de souci de driver, et avec AMSN
comme Mercury, elle fonctionne sans accroc...

Du tout benef..


----------



## chroukin (3 Janvier 2006)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Achetez un Isight, on en parlera plus lol....
> 
> Avec Ichat, la qualité est top mortelle,
> y a pas de souci de driver, et avec AMSN
> ...


 
Mince, pourquoi j'y ai pas pensé plus tôt ?

Surtout que l'iµSight est l'une des webcams les moins chères du marché, et une des plus jolies en plus


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Janvier 2006)

BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Achetez un Isight, on en parlera plus lol....
> 
> Avec Ichat, la qualité est top mortelle,
> y a pas de souci de driver, et avec AMSN
> ...


J'ai comparé une isight et ma Toucam pro Philips
Y a pas photo la Toucam a une finesse d'image très largement supérieure à la Isight
Elle est beaucoup plus sensible aussi ... dans la pénombre elle donne encore une belle image alors que la Isight jette le gant
Quand à l'autofocus franchement je ne vois pas l'interet car la toucam a une énorme profondeur de champ qui maintien net l'image sans dispositif autofocus (dans un usage wabcam chat je précise bien) sur un bon mètre


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (4 Janvier 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre bizarre même plus qu'étrange
> 
> Tu l'as achetée d'occasion ta webcam ? Ou sinon ça m'étonne encore plus, à moins que ce soit un très vieux modèle
> 
> ...


J'ai aussi une quickcam zoom achetée neuve à l'époque...  



			
				BioSS a dit:
			
		

> Achetez un Isight, on en parlera plus lol....
> 
> Avec Ichat, la qualité est top mortelle,
> y a pas de souci de driver, et avec AMSN
> ...


Pour la isight... on va voir... peut-être integrée à mon prochain iMac..


----------



## je@nnot (4 Janvier 2006)

Et si Monsieur Gates venez au Moscone Center annocé quelques nouveaute ce serait sympa non?

En tout cas ce serait bien pour la notre belle france qui ne jure que par msn d'avoir une vrai version de msn.

En attendant Faites switcher pour qu'enfin tout le monde utilise iChat qui reste pour moi le meilleur logiciel: simple leger et efficace

Quand à l'achat de l'isight je trouve ça préférable de payer un peu plus cher mais de ne pas payer un usbcam.... qui à chaque version de Mac OS doit etre revu et corrigé de même que les drivers des webcam.


----------



## BioSS (4 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai comparé une isight et ma Toucam pro Philips
> Y a pas photo la Toucam a une finesse d'image très largement supérieure à la Isight
> Elle est beaucoup plus sensible aussi ... dans la pénombre elle donne encore une belle image alors que la Isight jette le gant
> Quand à l'autofocus franchement je ne vois pas l'interet car la toucam a une énorme profondeur de champ qui maintien net l'image sans dispositif autofocus (dans un usage wabcam chat je précise bien) sur un bon mètre



C'est bien une des rares webcams à être meilleure que l'Isight alors...
Parceque franchement, côté PC... beurk beurk lol...
Et le prix est franchement prohibitif c clair...


----------



## Poite (15 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bonne année a tous!
Je suis pas très calé en ce qui concerne les logiciels mac. J'ai lu quelques pages de ce post, mais il est trop long et pas très clair pour un newbie comme moi. Perso je recherche un programme pour pouvoir utiliser la webcam sous msn...est-ce qu'il en existe un? qu'est-ce que c'est que amsn, proteus, mercury... Merci d'avance pour les réponses
Emilien


----------



## houlala63 (15 Janvier 2006)

aMSN a été crée afin de répondre aux besoins des utilisateurs MAC voulant communiquer avec des personnes utilisant MSN sur PC.
aMSN apporte beaucoup plus de fonctionnalités que la version MSN développé sur MAC par MICROSOFT.
(notamment le support de la webcam)

Mercury est l'autre solution sur MAC qui permet de communiquer avec les utilisateurs MSN avec la webcam.

En ce qui concerne les webcams sur mac,il existe plusieurs possibilités:
- Soit le fabricant de la webcam fourni un driver OSX.
- Soit il faut une ISight.
- Soit il faut télécharger un soft qui gère la webcam,il en existe 3:
IOXPERThttp://www.ioxperts.com/
MACAMhttp://webcam-osx.sourceforge.net/
USBVISIONhttp://www.echofx.com/

Reste que MACAM est le seul a fournir des pilotes gratuits,faut donc prier pour avoir sa webcam dans la liste !


----------



## rejane (16 Janvier 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Ma webcam usb fonctionne correctement avec mercury grace aux pilotes IOEXPERT
> Dans aMSN je vois très bien mon image ... c'est juste la transmission de cette image vers msn qui me pose problème en ce moment
> 
> Tu as dû faire quelque chose de spécial pour y arriver?


Salut à tous,
-j'ai Mac Panther ( 10.3.9) + quickCam Pro 4000 ( logitech )
-ai télééchargé MSN, AIM et Ineen
Constatant que rien ne me permets de connecter ma WebCam, j'a lu sur les forums que la solution serait peut être aMSN
( Cette caméra m'a été offerte par mon fils à Paris qui, lui, possède un Mac G5 et souhaite communiquer avec. Or mon mac est équipé de iChat 2,1 et lui d'iChat 3,1; cela ne marche pas, ma WebCam ne se connecte pas - pourtant elle fonctionne bien sur mon ordi )
QUESTIONS:
dois-je desinstaller MSN avant de monter aMSN ?
dois-je desinstaller AIM et ineen ?
Merci de votre concours
à +


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Février 2006)

J'ai lu ça sur macplus dans un article du site :



> Deux logiciels extrêmement rentables destinés au marché des entreprises dont aucune des deux sociétés n&#8217;entend se passer, et qui oriente profondément les priorités à la MacBU. Outre Office et VirtualPC, on a appris que ce sont en effet les fonctionnalités de sécurisation de MSN Messenger 5, à destination des entreprises qui sont en tête des "choses à faire". Même si on assure que les versions Mac et PC du client de messagerie pourront bientôt communiquer via l&#8217;audio et la video, ce sont les aspects professionnels de la demande qui sont traités en priorité.


 
heu ça veut dire qu'il y aura donc une version vidéo sur msn ? Mais je croyais qu'ils avaient définitivement abandonné msn sur mac ? :mouais:

Pour en revenir aux softs alternatifs, AMSN est bien mais ma webcam (philips) bug totalement sur aMsn, quand à Adium, aucun intéret quand on veut absolument voir celle que l'on aime comme moi en webcam. Mercury est pas mal et accepte ma webcam et celle de mon Amour sur pc, mais il rame total nous avons finalement pris Yahoo mac et PC avec Skype pour le son !


----------



## ikiki (2 Février 2006)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> finalement pris Yahoo mac et PC avec Skype pour le son !





Et yahoo pour mac fonctionne bien?
Je l'ai installé mais l'image de ma propre Webcam (logitech QC pro 4000) est super saccadée avant même que je fasse de la visio... 

C'est fluide pour toi?


----------



## doctor maybe (2 Février 2006)

Ne pensez vous pas qu'il y aura bientot une nouvelle isight!!!! car lorsque je vois la taille de la webcam embarqué dans un macbookpro qui a la meme resolution voir mieux que celle d une isight!!a quand le gain de poid et d'ergonomie!


----------



## chroukin (2 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> Ne pensez vous pas qu'il y aura bientot une nouvelle isight!!!! car lorsque je vois la taille de la webcam embarqué dans un macbookpro qui a la meme resolution voir mieux que celle d une isight!!a quand le gain de poid et d'ergonomie!


Je ne sais pas mais s'ils ne baissent pas le prix de cette webcam "révolutionnaire" je ne suis pas près de l'acheter


----------



## doctor maybe (2 Février 2006)

IL est vrai que s'ils la font a 125 euros et des poussieres ce n'est pas moi non plus qui me jetterais dessus!!


----------

